# Radeon Evergreen Islands Club (HD 5xxx/6xxx/7xxx/8xxx)



## Peter1986C (Oct 5, 2012)

I felt the urge to start the Radeon Archipelago Club with my HD 6670 DDR3, being the first Northern Islands card in the club. Still looking for the first person with a (few) Southern Islands card(s) in possesion to join. And we have found M1dg3t as the first HD 7xxx owning member.

All HD 5xxx, 6xxx and 7xxx series cards are welcome, as well as Sea Islands cards (including review samples of those 8xxx's ). Multimedia cards (e.g. HD 6450) included, as long as they are dedicated because APUs belong to a CPU club IMHO.

Pictures and benchmarks of my HD 6670 will come soon, albeit nothing that impressive can be expected of the benchies (being at 1280x1024 helps though ).

*Note:* Posting 3DMark Vantage benchies is of course appreciated, but because we haven't yet standardised and "scientificised" () the benchmarks this is not having much of a point. I shall post info about this later (we especially have to see to deal with the difference in resolutions and the fact that the basic version of 3DMark (except edition 11) don't allow for resolution changes makes it tricky for me to do this in 5 mins so I will come back to you later). See below the list of members to see details about the benchmarking.

*List of Members**



HD 5xxx owners, in order of entry | WCG GPU cruncher? | Card(s) | Special names, comments etc.
gdallsk  | | HD 5770
gdallsk | | HD 5870
repman24 | | HD 5870
m1dg3t | | 5870 | V2 @ 900/1275 (Asus)
Rahmat Sofyan | | 2x HD 5870 | (Asus & Sapphire)
MT Alex | | 2x 5870 | in CrossFireX, watercooled
Guitarrassdeamor | | HD 5850
Sasqui | | HD 5870 | XXX (XFX)
Novulux | | HD 5770 | (Asus)
theoneandonlymrk | | HD 5870 | @ HD 5850 clocks, watercooled and in CFX
JP | | HD 5770 | (Sapphire, SKU# 11163-02), OC @ 900/1250 (Redid TIM)
Radical_Edward | | HD 5850 | (Asus)
qu4k3r | | HD HD5670 | IceQ 1GB GDDR5 (HIS)
qu4k3r | | 2x HD5830 | Xtreme 1GB GDDR5 (Sapphire) (CFX?)
agent00skid | Y | HD 5650 | Mobility
dude12564 | | HD 5450
TacoTown | | HD 5770
Gamerguy | | HD5770 | VX (Sapphire)
FreedomEclipse | | 2x HD 5850 | (Sapphire) 
FreedomEclipse | | HD 5850 | (Asus DirectCU II)
Grnfinger | | HD 5970X2
Grnfinger | | HD 5770
Octopuss | | HD 5850 |
Fatal | | 2x HD 5770 | (XFX) |
mudkip | | HD 5870 | Vapor-X (Sapphire)
Athlonite | | 2x HD 5770 | (HIS) in CFX




HD 6xxx owners, in order of entry | WCG GPU cruncher? | Card(s) | Special names, comments etc. 
Chevalr1c  | Y | HD 6670 | GDDR3 (Sapphire)
AlienIsGod
 | | 
HD 6870
 | sold to someone
Aquinus | | 2x HD 6870 | in CrosFireX
TRWOV | | HD 6950
PopcornMachine | | HD 6950
Capitan Harlock | | HD 6950
Darkleoco | | 2x HD 6950 | in CrossFireX
Brandonwh64 | | 2x HD 6950 | in CrosFireX, both unlocked.
patrico | | HD 6950
javaking | | HD 6870
ThE_MaD_ShOt | Y | 2x HD 6850 | in CrosFireX (XFX Double D & Visiontek)
Sasqui | | HD 6850 | (MSI)
Novulux | | HD 6450
Novulux | | HD 6670 | GDDR3
Novulux | | 2x HD 6770 | in CFX
Durvell27 | | HD 6950 | 2GB
jmcslob | | HD 6950 | unlocked
AthlonXP | | HD 6970
H82LUZ73 | | HD 6970 |  in CFX
qu4k3r | | HD6790 | 1GB GDDR5 x2 (Powercolor, CFX)
Random_Murderer | | 2x HD 6850 | reference HIS model & 1 Visiontek with a revised power section, both with a customised BIOS
Bow | | 2x HD 6950 | in CFX (Sapphire)
Super XP | | HD 6970 | (Sapphire)
Corduroy_Jr | | HD 6850 | Direct CU II (Asus)
TacoTown | | HD 6870
GreiverBlade | | HD 6950 | CoolStream Edition (Club3D)
GreiverBlade | | HD 6850 | Black Edition (XFX)
GamerGuy | | HD 6990 | (Sapphire)
GamerGuy | | HD 6970 | Lightning (MSI, in CFX with the HD 6990)
FreedomEclipse | | 2x HD 6970
Itsakjt | | HD 6770 || 1 GB DDR5 (Sapphire, overclocked to 960 MHz core, 1295 MHz memory)
Grnfinger | | 2x HD 6870
SirKeldon | | HD 6850 | (Asus EAH) overclocked at 790/1100 (watercooled)
TotalChaos | | 2x HD 6950 | in CFX (Sapphire)
Norton | Y | HD 6870 | Hawk (MSI)
Fatal | | 2x HD 6950 | (XFX)
N0tiert | | HD 6990 | (Sapphire)
shovenose | |HD 6570 | 2GB (Sapphire) with passive cooler from a random old HD5450




HD 7xxx owners, in order of entry | WCG GPU cruncher? | Card(s) | Special names, comments etc.
M1dg3t | | HD 7950 | TwinFrozr III
mediasorcerer | | HD 7950
UbErN00b | | HD 7950 | OC (Sapphire)
BarabaricSoul | | HD 7970 | Core Edition (XFX)
crazyeyesreaper | | HD 7970 | DirectCu II TOP (Asus)
adulaamin | | HD 7970
Widjaja | | HD 7870 | Directcu II Ghz Edition (Asus)
Jack1n | | HD 7950
Guitarrassdeamor | | HD 7970 | (Gigabyte)
the54thvoid | | 2x HD 7970 | LCS (Powercolor) & OC (MSI), both watercooled and in CrossFireX.
Novulux | | HD 7870 | OC (Sapphire)
da_vid | | 2x HD 7770 | in CFX
3870x2 | | HD 7950
thE_MaD_ShOt | Y | 2x HD 7850 OC Edition | (Visiontek)
tHE_maD_ShOt |  | 2 x HD 7770 | (Visiontek)
JNUKZ | | HD 7770
manofthem | Y | 2x HD 7970 | (Asus & Sapphire), watercooled and in CFX
Radical_Edward | | HD 7970 | (MSI)
exodusprime1337 | | HD 7970's | @ 1200/1675, in CFX
Jetster | | HD 7950 | | (HIS)
Random_Murderer | | 3x 7970 | reference models (1 Asus and 2 Visiontek), both flashed with XFX Black Edition firmware
erocker | | HD 7970
The Von Matrices | | HD 7970
Joellim | | HD 7970 | | flashed to Ghz edition
camoxiong | | HD 7770 | | GHz Edition
Rcoon | | HD 7950 | DD (XFX) in CFX
Kaynar | | HD 7970 | BE DD (XFX, old bios with unlocked voltage)
James888 | Y | HD 7970 | Watercooled, OC to 1250/1600 (Sapphire)
SonDa5 | | HD7950 | 950mhz edition (Sapphire), watercooled
[Ion] | Y | 3 x HD7770 | GHz Edition (MSI, not in CFX)
[Ion] | Y | HD 7950 | 3 GB (Sapphire)
[Ion] | Y | HD 7930 | 2 GB (Powercolor)
[Ion] | Y | HD 7850 | 2 GB TwinFrozr (MSI)
TB13 | | HD 7970 | (XFX)
AlienIsGod | Y | HD 7870 | 2GB OC (Sapphire)
AlienIsGod | Y | HD 7770 |
Gamerguy | | 3x HD7970 | 1 Powercolor with non-reference cooler & 2 reference models (Saphire & Club 3D), in CFX
Norton | Y | 3x HD 7770 |
Norton | Y | 2x HD 7870 |
Grnfinger | | 2x HD 7870
Okidna | | HIS HD 7850 | iCooler
...Pacman... | | HD 7850 | OC 2GB (Sapphire)
HammerOn | Y | 3x HD 7970 | (VisionTek, crunching/gaming rig)
HammerOn | Y | 3x HD 7770 | (VisionTek)
TommyT | | HD 7950 OC | 950 core and 1300 ram (Sapphire)
Sasqui | | HD 7870| PCS+ (Powercolor)
D1nky | | HD 7770 | 2gb OC (CFX)
Techtard | | HD 7970 | Dual-X @ 1200/1500 (Sapphire)
ST.Viper | | HD 7870 | Ghz Edition (Sapphire)
Greiverblade | | HD 7950 |  DD  2 GB(XFX)
GreiverBlade | | HD 7870 | Royal Queen 2gb (Club3D)
James888 | | 2x HD 7870 XT (Powercolor)
de.das.dude | | HD 7790 (Sapphire)
Athlonite | | 2x HD 7850 CrossFireX
shovenose | | 2x Radeon HD 7770 | 1GB (VisionTek) in CrossFireX
shovenose | | HD 7930 (HD 7870XT) | 2GB (PowerColor)




HD 8xxx owners, in order of entry | WCG GPU cruncher? | Card(s) | Special names, comments etc.

=================================

*The EIC Massmark*

Okay, the "massmark" will not include any game benchmarks because I don't want to lock out people who don't own certain games and keeping stuff blank is useless. It includes Furnark (only 6 mins in bench mode, so your card will be safe), Heaven 3.0 and 3Dmark 11, using the settings as specified in the document in the first link below. I will throw the matter in SPSS or PSPP to analyse the data after we are done filling in the spreadsheet. I hope and assume you will be honest about this, so no screenshots are needed.

Documentation with guidelines and information on the test settings

You should know enough now, to be able to fill in your stuff in the spreadsheet (link below).

Spreadsheet to fill in your data - Fixed the issue with the forgotten column!

Closing time will be december 1st, assuming that those who did not participate yet at that moment did not want to.


-------------------------------------------------
* All cards seeming to be of reference design won't get the brands specified, because it wouldn't make sense to do so. If your card is non-reference, please specify the brand. Else giving the model nummer (HD xxxx) is sufficient.
Exceptions to this are multicard setup in order to have better clarity.
-------------------------------------------------


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 5, 2012)

me and my trusty Sapphire 6870 are in


----------



## m1dg3t (Oct 5, 2012)

7950 owner here


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 5, 2012)

Welcome AlienIsGod and your 6850.

And we got our first SI entry in this topic. Good.  Welcome to you too M1dg3t.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 5, 2012)

Currently using my older, but not old, 6950. Want to get my 7970 going again though.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 5, 2012)

You know, I got two lovely 6870s that do great. One of them is a reference card that I ordered the day they were released. I was upgrading from a Radeon HD 4850.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 5, 2012)

Pic of my model, not an actual pic as my case is untidy and has been deemed so by the "Your PC atm" thread


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 5, 2012)

Can my 6950 ghetto edition join?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 5, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I was upgrading from a Radeon HD 4850.



I came from crossfired  Sapphire 4850s (512MB) to the 6870


----------



## Nordic (Oct 5, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Can my 6950 ghetto edition join?
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img515/166/img0188fb.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img696/733/img0194bk.jpg



I got a second 6950 like that one. I don't use it because it is a problem child gpu. One day it works, the other it decides not to.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 6, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Can my 6950 ghetto edition join?
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img515/166/img0188fb.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img696/733/img0194bk.jpg



Nice cooler. Did you simply change the stock fans or did you do more to it?


----------



## m1dg3t (Oct 6, 2012)

I am tempted to do the same mod to my 7950 TRWOV!! Still waiting for the retrofit kit for my WB and I'm kinda wanting to slap it all together on air for a lil test it all out


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 6, 2012)

Me and my 6950 are on the islands man.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 6, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Nice cooler. Did you simply change the stock fans or did you do more to it?



It's a Sapphire HD6950 2GB with broken fans that I got used for $120  (+$32 shipping from the US )  I removed the fan assembly and wedged two standard 80mm fans on it:






I thought I'd have to use zip ties to hold the fans but pressure was enough.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 6, 2012)

Indeed pressure seems to be enough, judging from the pictures.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 6, 2012)

Can i join this or what? With my 7950 etc???


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 6, 2012)

mediasorcerer said:


> Can i join this or what? With my 7950 etc???



read the title dude

it states HD 6K, 7K, 8K

so youre eligible to join


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 6, 2012)

I had one of those sapphire 6950,s in my last rigg, quite an ok card . Dont like the look of the plastic shroud much but, so long as it works.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 6, 2012)

im in too with my xfx hd6950 1gb XD


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 8, 2012)

As promised, here are pics and overclock results. I used Akasa thermally conductive adhesive tape to ad heatsinks to the back of the VRAM chips at the back of the card.








The cooler does not look surprisingly beautiful, but does its work well (very quiet and cool, around 30C GPU temp even when slightly overclocked)








GPU-Z validation of the OC: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ghkf/


I managed to OC until 860/782 from 800/667, not bad. Metro 2033 went from 28.67 fps average (min 5.37, max 63.52) to 32 fps average (minimum 5.66, maximum 78.55). Mind you, in the middle section of each loop there is a massive frame drop that represents the usual game performance badly. 
Here are the links to .zip archives with the HTML reports:
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?0au7c6310mwwdm9 (stock, i.e. 800/667)
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ajibv4q5sbktxi9 (860/782)


Heaven 3.0 showed some improvements as well, although the settings I have used were a bit weird (medium shader quality, high tex quality, no AA, 4x bilineair AF but with Ambient Oclusion etc.).





BTW, it plays all my games just fine at stock settings, so probably I will keep it at stock to guarantee its durability.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> As promised, here are pics and overclock results. I used Akasa thermally conductive adhesive tape to ad heatsinks to the back of the VRAM chips at the back of the card.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121008/Sapphire Radeon HD 6670 DDR3 VRAM HS mod.jpg
> ...



So Akasa Has thermal adhesive tape? I thought they only had a TIM which were applied to heatsinks. I used AS Epoxy mixed with AS5 compound for heatsinks on my laptop video cards ram.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 8, 2012)

I dislike epoxy because it is permanent. That "tape" (although it comes in shape of a square) isn't so the HS can be removed if necessary, without damaging the components. http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?...s&type_sub=Thermal Interface&model=AK-TT12-80


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 8, 2012)

Count me in Sapphire HD 7950 OC


----------



## R00kie (Oct 8, 2012)

do the 5000 series count in?


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 8, 2012)

Can my crossfire 6950's get in? I can run some benchmarks and such after Friday when I am home for fall break


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 8, 2012)

6950 Xfire!!!


----------



## repman244 (Oct 8, 2012)

gdallsk said:


> do the 5000 series count in?



Nope, HD5xxx are Evergreen so we don't need a clubhouse


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 8, 2012)

gdallsk said:


> do the 5000 series count in?



Not for the "List of Members", but because it is a Radeon (and because you made the bold move to ask nicely ) I decided to put you in the "List of Honourably Mentioned".



repman244 said:


> Nope, HD5xxx are Evergreen so we don't need a clubhouse


 I see what you did there... XD

By the way, I think that if we want to do benches together we should standardise them perhaps.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 8, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> As promised, here are pics and overclock results. I used Akasa thermally conductive adhesive tape to ad heatsinks to the back of the VRAM chips at the back of the card.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121008/Sapphire Radeon HD 6670 DDR3 VRAM HS mod.jpg
> ...



Great stuff buddy, this is what i really like to see, innovation and using what you have to get the most, im always thinking of ways to improve things, 
been thinking of doing something similar with some heatsinks i pulled out of a broken xbox ,
i got a tube of thermal/grease compound thats for transistors and heatsinks on amps as its non permanent etc, see if it works anyways, good job, thanx for posting.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 9, 2012)

ya 5 and 6 series were of the same brood. 4 was a precursor to 5


----------



## camoxiong (Oct 9, 2012)

I have a 6670 GDRR5


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 9, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> 6950 Xfire!!!
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34835733/xfire2.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120912/Capture015512.jpg



i had that sapphire card[6950], did the job good. i redid the thermal paste and resurfaced the copper heatsink face and polished it to a high gloss with emery just for the hell of it, brought the temps down by 3-5 c in the end,
although im really impressed by the 7 series i got now, my single card gets about that in heaven .i think anyways, if i remember, il run it again to see. ta for posting.


----------



## patrico (Oct 9, 2012)

my sapphire 6950 2 gig is in


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 9, 2012)

guess I'm qualified


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 9, 2012)

Welcome new members. 



eidairaman1 said:


> ya 5 and 6 series were of the same brood. 4 was a precursor to 5



Yeah, that is true. I did not think of that initially, being distracted by the "Islands" thing. Perhaps we should rename the club thread title into "Radeon Evergreen Islands (HD 5xxx/6xxx/7xxx/8xxx)"? I could ask an admin to do that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 9, 2012)

Just unlocked my XFX 6950 so now BOTH cards are unlocked!






*EDIT*

Both unlocked cards in Xfire!


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice, I shall edit the OP accordingly.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 9, 2012)

ASUS Radeon HD 7970 DirectCu II TOP


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 9, 2012)

Added. Welcome!

Edit: Adjusted the OP to the new situation, now the HD 5xxx series are 100% included!


----------



## m1dg3t (Oct 9, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Added. Welcome!
> 
> Edit: Adjusted the OP to the new situation, now the HD 5xxx series are 100% included!



Well now, since you did that, add my 5870 on the list pl0x  Asus v2 @ 900/1275 

Oh and my 7950 is a MSi TwinFrozr3 @ stock for now, if that info helps anyone?


----------



## camoxiong (Oct 9, 2012)

I'll post some benchmarks when my new mobo arrive


----------



## Rahmat Sofyan (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm in , I have no benchmark just playing for games 






Asus HD 5870 & Sapphire HD 5870


----------



## adulaamin (Oct 10, 2012)

May I join? 

PowerColor 7970


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 10, 2012)

adulaamin said:


> May I join?



lmao no you may not

Course You can You have a HD 7 series card


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 10, 2012)

Added adulamin to the list.
@ eidaraman1: he is just being polite.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Added adulamin to the list.
> @ eidaraman1: he is just being polite.



I was only Playing haha


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 10, 2012)

I know


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 10, 2012)

man hard to believe how long ive been using AMD gpus. really need to pick up an NVIDIA card but the 8970 will launch first...

4870x2 upgraded to 2x 5850s upgraded to 2x 6970s side graded to 2x 6950s side graded to 7970 lol


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 10, 2012)

What happened to all those GPUs? You went thruough them like their chocolates, lol.

No offense intended of course


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 10, 2012)

Two cypress cards here, both Sapphires and both under water.


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 10, 2012)

Can add me to list as one of the people with a 7870.
ASUS Directcu II 7870 Ghz Edition.


----------



## javaking (Oct 10, 2012)

I'am in to with HD6870 XFX


----------



## Jack1n (Oct 10, 2012)

Sapphire 7950,CBA to open case.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 10, 2012)

Welcome new members, all of you have been added.


----------



## Jack1n (Oct 10, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> BarabaricSoul - HD 7990 Core Edition (XFX)



There no such card lol.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 10, 2012)

Jack1n said:


> There no such card lol.



Is too. Just not buyable yet. So I think he was trolling.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm in with a pair of 6850's cfed. I will post pics this weekend.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 10, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> What happened to all those GPUs? You went thruough them like their chocolates, lol.
> 
> No offense intended of course



4870x2 died of a lightning strike Newegg gave me full refund even tho it was 8 months after i bought it used the cash for a free upgrade to 2x 5850s both did over 1000 core sold them off along with the games broke even bought 2x 6970s for an out of pocket cost of $170 HX 850 killed both cards once again newegg stepped in used the full refund to buy 2x 6950s + SSD $0 spent sold those 6950s + games that game with them to buy a 7970 at a cost of $150

so i have had $2900 in GPUs for a cost of $820


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 10, 2012)

Now the mystery is solved. A lot happens at your place I see. A Corsair unit taking out cards... I only thought that that happens with el cheapo units but I was wrong about that I see. Learned something today.

About BarbaricSoul's card, that was a typo. Fixed it now.


----------



## Jack1n (Oct 10, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> 4870x2 died of a lightning strike Newegg gave me full refund even tho it was 8 months after i bought it used the cash for a free upgrade to 2x 5850s both did over 1000 core sold them off along with the games broke even bought 2x 6970s for an out of pocket cost of $170 HX 850 killed both cards once again newegg stepped in used the full refund to buy 2x 6950s + SSD $0 spent sold those 6950s + games that game with them to buy a 7970 at a cost of $150
> 
> so i have had $2900 in GPUs for a cost of $820



Although 2x 6950s are faster than a single 7970, it will be easier to sell later on for a future upgrade and is also considerbly more power efficent,good call there.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 10, 2012)

5850 in my spare rig and 7970 (Gigabyte) in my main rig.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 10, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Now the mystery is solved. A lot happens at your place I see. A Corsair unit taking out cards... I only thought that that happens with el cheapo units but I was wrong about that I see. Learned something today.
> 
> About BarbaricSoul's card, that was a typo. Fixed it now.



long story short dont hook up lots of HDDs to corsairs units, they arent ment to handle many HDDs etc, they give like 12 sata plugs i only used 8 but it still overloaded the units 5v and 3.3v  because it was never designed for that aka the extra plugs are for convience not to actually use lol eitherway overloaded it killed the unit killed 2 gpus and 3 hdds. If you look at Silverstones PSUs youll notice alot of times they have less Sata plugs than most other brands kinda makes sense now


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 10, 2012)

currently running my 6870 @ 935 gpu and 1100 mem   The 6870 IMO is just one of those cards that tends to hold against time a lil longer, much like the 5850/70.  Im really happy with mine and only intend to replace it with a 7870 or a GTX660 Ti


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 10, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> 4870x2 died of a lightning strike Newegg gave me full refund even tho it was 8 months after i bought it used the cash for a free upgrade to 2x 5850s both did over 1000 core sold them off along with the games broke even bought 2x 6970s for an out of pocket cost of $170 HX 850 killed both cards once again newegg stepped in used the full refund to buy 2x 6950s + SSD $0 spent sold those 6950s + games that game with them to buy a 7970 at a cost of $150
> 
> so i have had $2900 in GPUs for a cost of $820




Well done m8, bet you love the 7970.

hey folks ~~~= love to see some more pictures of your cards why not?

Il slap a couple up later when i git the chance.


----------



## Jack1n (Oct 11, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> currently running my 6870 @ 935 gpu and 1100 mem   The 6870 IMO is just one of those cards that tends to hold against time a lil longer, much like the 5850/70.  Im really happy with mine and only intend to replace it with a 7870 or a GTX660 Ti



With the radeon 8k around the corner might want to wait a little longer,theire stats on paper and expected MSRP are really not bad.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

Any special benches I need to do with my cards? 3dmark11 I did over 10K


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 11, 2012)

mediasorcerer said:


> Well done m8, bet you love the 7970.
> 
> hey folks ~~~= love to see some more pictures of your cards why not?
> 
> Il slap a couple up later when i git the chance.



Mine.

Powercolor 7970 LCS and an MSI 7970 OC with EKWB (plus backplate and single i/o bracket).  
Bought the Powercolor first (too wary to pull apart a £400 card when they first came out so paid extra for the pre-fitted block.)  Bought the MSI one for £300 and decided to cool it myself.  As it happens the MSI one runs 4-5 degrees cooler.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 11, 2012)

Primary rig: XFX 5870 XXX edition... lately unstable at even 950 core, so downclocked to 925.

Secondary rig: 6850 MSI (Don't know exact model, but it's red, black and kinda noisy )


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 11, 2012)

Welcome guitarassdeamor, 54thvoid and Sasqui; you will be added to the list.



brandonwh64 said:


> Any special benches I need to do with my cards? 3dmark11 I did over 10K



I think that once the amount of new entrants per day lowers a bit, it will be time to discuss that in order to do any standardisations and comparisons that seem necessary. 

BTW, I think that Sasqui's 6850 is one in reference design.


----------



## Novulux (Oct 12, 2012)

I mainly use a Sapphire HD 7870 OC edition, but I have a couple spare builds. (HD 6670 DDR3, ASUS HD 5770/ Sapphire HD 6770 crossfire, and an HD 6450)


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 12, 2012)

i have a Sapphire HD 6950 2GB Dual Fan 900/1400


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 12, 2012)

Just because it was suggested.

ASUS HD7870 Directcu ii Ghz Edition





My camera has become worse over the years or I'm not using the right setting.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 12, 2012)

Probably the lighting. Sideways directional lighting that is not that strong leads to stuff like that, esp. with mobile phone cams.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 12, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> BTW, I think that Sasqui's 6850 is one in reference design.



This is what it looks like, is it a reference PCB?:


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 12, 2012)

PCB most likely is reference, cooler is different. Your description (noisy) mislead me. :lol:


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 12, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Probably the lighting. Sideways directional lighting that is not that strong leads to stuff like that, esp. with mobile phone cams.



Yes the lighting was coming in from sideways.
The digital camera I bought is a Sony DSC-S950 and I did not read the reviews on it before purchasing.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 12, 2012)

Almost all cameras have that issue, just make sure you add a light source when taking a picture inside the house.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello everybody....I have a HD6950 it is very much unlockable.... Have head it unlocked for over a year as HD6970 have switched the BIOS a few times with the HIS unlocked shaders bios to test it out and I've noticed a gain of about.....lol well I have it with 6970 BIOS for a good reason....Anyways that was my way of saying HI! Me wants in the club.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 12, 2012)

Add me too, my HD 6970 is running great. Though I may upgrade it when the HD 8900's come out.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome guys.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 12, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> PCB most likely is reference, cooler is different. Your description (noisy) mislead me. :lol:



Yea, actually it's not that bad compared to the 5870 at 50% fan speed, at 100% it's almost unusable.

The PC I have the 6850 in has an OCZ Vendetta CPU cooler with a very loud fan, so I think I'm just hearing that.  Been meaning to rig a 120mm fan on the CPU cooler to tone it down.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 22, 2012)

Well as it seems does the Catalyst 12.11 driver package miracles for the S. Islands cards, so that means that it may be about time for me tow continue my work on the setup of hour mass-mark. 
I will do so friday-ish, I think.


----------



## da_vid (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm in 2x asus 7770 crossfire


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 22, 2012)

ohhh, i can join , nice hows it goin, mine still perform well




Chevalr1c said:


> Well as it seems does the Catalyst 12.11 driver package miracles for the S. Islands cards, so that means that it may be about time for me tow continue my work on the setup of hour mass-mark.
> I will do so friday-ish, I think.



nowt good or bad happened here  with them


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 22, 2012)

can I please join,Packing 6970`s in crossfire


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a sapphire 7950 coming in tomorrow, I guess you can add me to the he-man nvidia-haters club.

Any chance of flashing it to a 7970?¿


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 22, 2012)

You have been added guys.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 22, 2012)

nope 7950 cant be flashed to 7970 sadly. altho reference 7970s can be flashed to 7970 Ghz editions which offer good clocking since the gpu bios ups volts to 1.25 which allows most to push nearly 1200+ on the core. If i had a reference card its what i would do.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 22, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> nope 7950 cant be flashed to 7970 sadly. altho reference 7970s can be flashed to 7970 Ghz editions which offer good clocking since the gpu bios ups volts to 1.25 which allows most to push nearly 1200+ on the core. If i had a reference card its what i would do.



Not much need to I guess, the 7950 maxes everything out there, especially with the new 12.11 drivers.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 23, 2012)

Add me in again with a 7850 also. 

So I have :
XFX Double D 6850
Visiontek 6850
Visiontek 7850.

All three crunching for WCG.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 23, 2012)

Here i my 12.11 under Win8 3DMark11 results.They are compared to 12.7 or 12.6 under Win7.http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/4726431/3dm11/3572857


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 23, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Add me in again with a 7850 also.
> 
> So I have :
> XFX Double D 6850
> ...



u must have a comp shop nearby because of the visionteks you getting


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 23, 2012)

Nah that just happen to be what I bought at the time.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 23, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Add me in again with a 7850 also.
> 
> So I have :
> XFX Double D 6850
> ...



OK, adjusted the OP. But didn't you have a 6670 as well?



H82LUZ73 said:


> Here i my 12.11 under Win8 3DMark11 results.They are compared to 12.7 or 12.6 under Win7.http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/4726431/3dm11/3572857



Nice that there is a difference in 3DMark. Normally there is not much of an increase with that prog AFAIK.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 24, 2012)

Just received my 7950 and holy shit.

First thing I did was Crysis 2 maxed, and it dispatched that with no problem.

It was still at the stock clocks (850 i believe) but has the boost technology.  This was also done with my pii 945 without the overclock, and without the optimized drivers (yet).


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 24, 2012)

Only two HD 5770 owners? Time to increase that to three.









Sapphire ATi Radeon HD 5770 (SKU# 11163-02)


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 24, 2012)

Added you too, JP. Nicely looking card.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 24, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Note: Posting 3DMark Vantage benchies is of course appreciated, but because we haven't yet standardised and "scientificised" () the benchmarks this is not having much of a point. I shall post info about this later (we especially have to see to deal with the difference in resolutions and the fact that the basic version of 3DMark don't allow for resolution changes makes it tricky for me to do this in 5 mins so I will come back to you later).



probably best to use default freebie version settings and card drivers settings all on default, and id go for vantage ,3dmark11 and sisoft sandra ,just my 2pence

thanks for adding me btw


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 24, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> OK, adjusted the OP. But didn't you have a 6670 as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice that there is a difference in 3DMark. Normally there is not much of an increase with that prog AFAIK.



No 6770 for me. I did have a 5770 but it got traded.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 24, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> probably best to use default freebie version settings and card drivers settings all on default, and id go for vantage ,3dmark11 and sisoft sandra ,just my 2pence
> 
> thanks for adding me btw



I believe 3DMark does not have actual "default" settings, it just puts things on the resolution of the screen so the screen will mess kinda with the results (lots of different resolutions). I don't know about you, but IMHO if we get thru all this testing and comparing we should do it "right". However, "right" could also mean "in the normal circumstances like during daily use". So I think I will go with your solution in case of 3DMark, and _perhaps_ go for a standard resolution in windowed mode for the progs we have more influence on (like FurMark in benchmark mode).

I will give some room in the public test data spread sheet to fill in driver settings, assuming not everyone is willing to go on default with that. Might be interesting as well, to see if different driver settings significantly influence performance differences between comparable set-ups.


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 24, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Added you too, JP. Nicely looking card.


Thank you.
Yeah, I like it very much.
It has something not usually found in common cards, power/activity LEDs. Which is cool, because I like little lights on computers. 
I would like to have twins, but it is hard to find one, not to mention expensive. :\


----------



## JNUKZ (Oct 24, 2012)

Add me HD 7770. I wish I had money to buy a HD 7970 but with my pentium huge bottleneck


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 24, 2012)

JNUKZ said:


> Add me HD 7770. I wish I had money to buy a HD 7970 but with my pentium huge bottleneck



Added.


----------



## R00kie (Oct 24, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> Only two HD 5770 owners? Time to increase that to three.
> http://imageshack.us/a/img827/3573/sany0230x.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img528/3142/sany0236h.jpg
> Sapphire ATi Radeon HD 5770 (SKU# 11163-02)



Same card here!


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 24, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> I would like to have twins, but it is hard to find one, *not to mention expensive*. :\


I should explain this. It is expensive, because, for some odd reason, I find used HD 5770s for an average of 85.5€. I know it's a good card, but c'mon. 
And it's hard to find one, just like mine. Idk, I guess these didn't sell well. Lot's of XFX and ASUS' CuCore models out there, though.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 25, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> I should explain this. It is expensive, because, for some odd reason, I find used HD 5770s for an average of 85.5€. I know it's a good card, but c'mon.
> And it's hard to find one, just like mine. Idk, I guess these didn't sell well. Lot's of XFX and ASUS' CuCore models out there, though.



too bad a bios flash wont work on a 6770 and 5770 to make them crossfire compatible since they are exactly the same


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 25, 2012)

So whose on steam then?


----------



## Nordic (Oct 25, 2012)

I'll play along too. I'll post my 3dmark11 scores when I run a new test on my 6950. I just RMA'd my dead 7970 and when I get my replacement I will post those scores too.

Club has grown quite a bit since I last looked.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 25, 2012)

I'd like to join the club and throw in my 2 7970s, reference models by Asus and Sapphire, watercooled. I'll try to run a quick bench and throw that up too later tonight.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 25, 2012)

hell manofthem, you would get a free pass into any club is it was up to me. As much as you do for the community.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 25, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> hell manofthem, you would get a free pass into any club is it was up to me. As much as you do for the community.



ill eventually join this club and the WCG/Folding team


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 25, 2012)

mediasorcerer said:


> So whose on steam then?



Yeah I'm on steam.
Wanting to add people?

Just added you.

Only today I have realized your user name is mediasorcerer and not mediocresorcerer.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 25, 2012)

<------- is on steam also.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 25, 2012)

So we're benching now? 







I'll post a result later.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 25, 2012)

Currently own a ASUS 5850(ref) and my MSI 7970(ref) should be here tomorrow. 

Cool if I join?


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 25, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> Yeah I'm on steam.
> Wanting to add people?
> 
> Just added you.
> ...




it should be mediocresorcerer lol, thats quite a good one!!

Il add you just for your sense of humour,  cool mon got it, the more the merrier,

Im mediasorcerer on steam for anyone that cares.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 25, 2012)

7970 cfx 1125/1500 on the 12.11 beta 4, should be able to go higher....


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 25, 2012)

This is what i got, is it ok for my rigg???






[/IMG]


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

Count me into the club, rockin 2 reference diamond 7970's @ 1200/1675


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 25, 2012)

A lot of folks think just frame rates is what makes a good card, but theres more to it than that, frames can jump all over the place depending on the application or game, whereas the overall quality of the picture, screen tearing,etc,etc, and how smooth it runs overall also counts for a lot in my book.
And the radeons consistently beat the 680 in metro, and that's a great indicator of there power .
amazing oc exodusp.!!


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 25, 2012)

mediasorcerer said:


> A lot of folks think just frame rates is what makes a good card, but theres more to it than that, frames can jump all over the place depending on the application or game, whereas the overall quality of the picture, screen tearing,etc,etc, and how smooth it runs overall also counts for a lot in my book.
> And the radeons consistently beat the 680 in metro, and that's a great indicator of there power .
> amazing oc exodusp.!!



This is true.
High fps gains from a driver are pointless if there are graphical issues and stuttering in game/

The current drivers 12.10 and the betas give me black triangle artifacts, flickering trees and white flashes in Skyrim.
No other game is affected.
While the 12.8s give me maybe one or two instances of black triangles in Skyrim then does not do it again.
But the 12.8s give me flickering black triangles on occasion in Tribes: Ascend.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 25, 2012)

All these results make me fell inadequate


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 25, 2012)

Bah tried out the 12.11 beta4 drivers and still getting flickers in Skyrim, just not as bad.

never had problems with AMD drivers until now.
Wonder if it has anything to do with the apparent job cuts in engineering.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> Bah tried out the 12.11 beta4 drivers and still getting flickers in Skyrim, just not as bad.
> 
> never had problems with AMD drivers until now.
> Wonder if it has anything to do with the apparent job cuts in engineering.



idk.. i'd poke around at other issues, and try to narrow it down.  I've got the same drivers and crossfire 7970's and not seeing any flickering in skyrim.. Look for a custom config, and i'll dig around and see if i can find anything for ya


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 25, 2012)

hey widj, did you do a clean install  with your drivers, and are you on the ghz bios?
Did u update cap profiles too btw?


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 25, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> Wonder if it has anything to do with the apparent job cuts in engineering.




I don't think so. They have just been announced and 12.11 should have been on testing long before that.


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 25, 2012)

exodusprime1337 said:


> idk.. i'd poke around at other issues, and try to narrow it down.  I've got the same drivers and crossfire 7970's and not seeing any flickering in skyrim.. Look for a custom config, and i'll dig around and see if i can find anything for ya



Been searching around the net and there is a thread dedicated to the issue at Guru3D.
What custom config?
I have tried removing the skyrim prefs and the other ini along with renderinfo and it did nothing.
Changed the graphics settings in game, yet still nothing.
Removed AA and AF, to see if that was the issue.



mediasorcerer said:


> hey widj, did you do a clean install  with your drivers, and are you on the ghz bios?
> Did u update cap profiles too btw?



I have uninstalled my drivers first through the AMD install manager in control panel, then used driver sweeper in safe mode before each driver install.
The GPU I have is a Ghz edition and runs at 1010/4840 stock.

I have never used the CAP profiles.
Are they necessary for single GPU?



TRWOV said:


> I don't think so. They have just been announced and 12.11 should have been on testing long before that.



That's good to hear.

The only thing which seems to stop the flickering in Skyrim is setting AA to supersample in CCC but the FPS drop is noticeable.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

Cap Profiles from what i understand are good for single cards as well as crossfire.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 25, 2012)

mediasorcerer said:


> So whose on steam then?



I am, same nickname.



james888 said:


> I'll play along too. I'll post my 3dmark11 scores when I run a new test on my 6950. I just RMA'd my dead 7970 and when I get my replacement I will post those scores too.
> 
> Club has grown quite a bit since I last looked.



True, but the list is ordened per card series and some users are spread across those series (having multiple cards). I might add a per user sorted klist to the OP later.



manofthem said:


> I'd like to join the club and throw in my 2 7970s, reference models by Asus and Sapphire, watercooled. I'll try to run a quick bench and throw that up too later tonight.



Added.



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> hell manofthem, you would get a free pass into any club is it was up to me. As much as you do for the community.



True ^.



eidairaman1 said:


> ill eventually join this club and the WCG/Folding team



Good. I have regarded you as a semi-member already anyway and concerning the WCG team, I would like to see you helping us over the 8.000.000 PPD mark. 



Widjaja said:


> Yeah I'm on steam.
> Wanting to add people?
> 
> Just added you.
> ...





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> <------- is on steam also.



When I login into Steam, I think I will add you folks if I think about it (I often forget about the community aspects of Steam, just playing a game, lol).



TRWOV said:


> So we're benching now?
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img546/9637/80160622.jpg
> 
> I'll post a result later.



Well, some are benching. I will wait with that until I resolved some issues with my system. I will add a Google Docs spreadsheet to the OP later so that we can fill in and compare the results of various benches (most likely 3DMark 11 (being the 3DMark version that will have the most consistent settings across the club), Heaven 3.x and Furmark, maybe some game benches), as well as other stats like driver versions.



Radical_Edward said:


> Currently own a ASUS 5850(ref) and my MSI 7970(ref) should be here tomorrow.
> 
> Cool if I join?



Added.



exodusprime1337 said:


> Count me into the club, rockin 2 reference diamond 7970's @ 1200/1675



Added.



mediasorcerer said:


> A lot of folks think just frame rates is what makes a good card, but theres more to it than that, frames can jump all over the place depending on the application or game, whereas the overall quality of the picture, screen tearing,etc,etc, and how smooth it runs overall also counts for a lot in my book.
> And the radeons consistently beat the 680 in metro, and that's a great indicator of there power .
> amazing oc exodusp.!!





TRWOV said:


> All these results make me fell inadequate
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img201/6889/6950oc.png



No worries, probably I will score lower. 



exodusprime1337 said:


> Cap Profiles from what i understand are good for single cards as well as crossfire.



That's what I understood as well.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 25, 2012)

^^ Wihoo I'm in!   thanks


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 25, 2012)

Of course you're added.  You qualify at least as much as the others. Oh, and I realised just now that you wrote "throw that up", lol. While there is nothing disgusting here, is there?


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi there, Can I join? 

HIS HD5670 IceQ 1GB GDDR5 x1
Sapphire HD5830 Xtreme 1GB GDDR5 x2
Powercolor HD6790 1GB GDDR5 x2


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm going to see if I can get some vantage scores up.
Meanwhile, time to enrich my steam contacts list.


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 25, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> I am, same nickname.



I've added you.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm in    HIS 7950


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 25, 2012)

I have two 6850s, a reference HIS model and a Visiontek that has a revised power section. Both have BIOSes I modified myself for increased fan speeds and a mild overclock.
I also have two reference 7970s, one Asus and one Visiontek. Both are flashed to XFX Black Editions. When I want to bench, they get flashed to GHz editions, as that BIOS seems to overclock better than any of the others I've tried.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 25, 2012)

qu4k3r said:


> Hi there, Can I join?
> 
> HIS HD5670 IceQ 1GB GDDR5 x1
> Sapphire HD5830 Xtreme 1GB GDDR5 x2
> Powercolor HD6790 1GB GDDR5 x2



You are added.



Jetster said:


> I'm in    HIS 7950



You are added.



Random Murderer said:


> I have two 6850s, a reference HIS model and a Visiontek that has a revised power section. Both have BIOSes I modified myself for increased fan speeds and a mild overclock.
> I also have two reference 7970s, one Asus and one Visiontek. Both are flashed to XFX Black Editions. When I want to bench, they get flashed to GHz editions, as that BIOS seems to overclock better than any of the others I've tried.



You are added.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 25, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Of course you're added.  You qualify at least as much as the others. Oh, and I realised just now that you wrote "throw that up", lol. While there is nothing disgusting here, is there?



Nothing disgusting in here, this place is all goodness and happiness. 
But I'll admit, "It's a great way to lose pounds before a show."


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 25, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> I have two 6850s, a reference HIS model and a Visiontek that has a revised power section. Both have BIOSes I modified myself for increased fan speeds and a mild overclock.
> I also have two reference 7970s, one Asus and one Visiontek. Both are flashed to XFX Black Editions. When I want to bench, they get flashed to GHz editions, as that BIOS seems to overclock better than any of the others I've tried.



lol of course the GHz edition clock better they push the GPU vcore up from 1.175 default on reference cards at 925 to a whopping 1.25v when under boost lulz


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 26, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> You are added.



Thanks!



crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol of course the GHz edition clock better they push the GPU vcore up from 1.175 default on reference cards at 925 to a whopping 1.25v when under boost lulz



Except that boost doesn't work when the BIOS is flashed to a non-GHz edition card. It is a constant clock and voltage.
Also, when using other BIOSes i was still raising voltages to the same levels and couldn't achieve the same OCs. The next best overclocking BIOS I found was an Asus BIOS I grabbed from XS.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 26, 2012)

manofthem said:


> nothing disgusting in here, this place is all goodness and happiness.
> But i'll admit, "it's a great way to lose pounds before a show."



hahah


----------



## Bow (Oct 26, 2012)

Count me in please, 
2x Sapphire HD 6950 2gig each.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 26, 2012)

Added


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 28, 2012)

I was away this weekend and did not make it to fully prepare for the massmark. I will do so soon, putting a spreadsheet online and guidelines so that it is clear how we will do the massmark.


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 29, 2012)

Are laptop GPU's allowed in?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 29, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Are laptop GPU's allowed in?



from same brood yes


----------



## erocker (Oct 29, 2012)

I suppose I'd like to sign up! Haven't thought much of it but with these latest drivers it's almost as if I got a free upgrade for my 7970. Which with a 2560x1440 monitor is very welcome!


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh. Then I think my Mobility Radeon HD 5650 would like to say hello. 

The shaders in my APU would so too, but I guess they'll just have to be annoyed by the "No APU's" rule.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Oct 29, 2012)

I got my Diamond 7970 a few days ago.  I had bought and was using 7950's in Crossfire for a week before I bought the 7970 that but I found out the hard way that AMD's drivers for the 7900 cards don't work well with both CrossfireX and Eyefinity at the same time without intermittent crashes.  I wish I had read the many forum posts scattered throughout the internet about this before I bought the pair.  Anyway, I think I have a pretty good card and I maxed out the CCC memory clock limits on the stock BIOS.  I flashed the BIOS to the release BIOS with the very high CCC limits, and I have been running stably at these overclocked settings for two days with no issues.  Any higher clocks will cause programs to crash.  I was surprised that increasing the voltage doesn't help at all, but after reading others' experiences it seems that this clock wall is not unique.


----------



## joellim (Oct 29, 2012)

my 7970 flashed to Ghz edition likes to say hello! running eyefinity now on 3xDell P2210s (1680x1050) and would like to upgrade to a 3xDell 2712H.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 29, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Are laptop GPU's allowed in?



All graphics solutions that involve _cards_ are allowed in, including mobility graphics. Integrated GPUs are not.



erocker said:


> I suppose I'd like to sign up! Haven't thought much of it but with these latest drivers it's almost as if I got a free upgrade for my 7970. Which with a 2560x1440 monitor is very welcome!





agent00skid said:


> Oh. Then I think my Mobility Radeon HD 5650 would like to say hello.



You shall be added.



The Von Matrices said:


> I got my Diamond 7970 a few days ago.  I had bought and was using 7950's in Crossfire for a week before I bought the 7970 that but I found out the hard way that AMD's drivers for the 7900 cards don't work well with both CrossfireX and Eyefinity at the same time without intermittent crashes.  I wish I had read the many forum posts scattered throughout the internet about this before I bought the pair.  Anyway, I think I have a pretty good card and I maxed out the CCC memory clock limits on the stock BIOS.  I flashed the BIOS to the release BIOS with the very high CCC limits, and I have been running stably at these overclocked settings for two days with no issues.  Any higher clocks will cause programs to crash.  I was surprised that increasing the voltage doesn't help at all, but after reading others' experiences it seems that this clock wall is not unique.
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/12/10/28/2gc.png



Your 7970 shall be added, if you still posess those other cards I will add them too.



joellim said:


> my 7970 flashed to Ghz edition likes to say hello! running eyefinity now on 3xDell P2210s (1680x1050) and would like to upgrade to a 3xDell 2712H.



You will be added as well.


----------



## camoxiong (Oct 29, 2012)

I upgraded from a 6670 to a 7770GHz. Loving it.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 29, 2012)

I adjusted the list and moved you from the 6xxx section to the 7xxx section. Your User CP still refers to the old card though.


----------



## camoxiong (Oct 31, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> I adjusted the list and moved you from the 6xxx section to the 7xxx section. Your User CP still refers to the old card though.



Thanks, I'll change my System Specs


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 14, 2012)

Okay guys! Sorry for the delay but the "Massmark" has been started! If you want to participate, you will have until December 1st (not extremely precise deadline, btw). See OP.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 14, 2012)

Joining with my HD 5450 - it's out on loan to a friend ATM, so can't get the benches done.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 14, 2012)

No problem 

I added you.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks 

EDIT: My button broke, i'll give you one when I see it.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 14, 2012)

Sapphire Radeon HD 6970 and loving it.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 14, 2012)

You were already added when you entered the club.  
Or did you forget that you joined already?


----------



## RCoon (Nov 14, 2012)

Subbed with my newly installed XFX 7950 DD in crossfire!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 14, 2012)

Welcome, I added you.


----------



## Kaynar (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey I could join with an XFX 7970 BE DD (old bios with unlocked voltage, unlike recent xfx cards).

The only part I didnt understand/see is where do I submit results of the 3 tests? (where do i submit the filled excel file i mean)


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 14, 2012)

Fixed an issue with the spreadsheet, so that everyone can comply to point 6 in the guidelines (first document). With other words, you can fill in your username and computer number (just give it a 1 if you only benchmark one configuration) now in the spreadsheet, column A.



Kaynar said:


> Hey I could join with an XFX 7970 BE DD (old bios with unlocked voltage, unlike recent xfx cards).
> 
> The only part I didnt understand/see is where do I submit results of the 3 tests? (where do i submit the filled excel file i mean)



Welcome Kaynar.  I will add you to the List of Members.

The spreadsheet will be saved automatically, so you can fill in the data directly into it. Google Docs magic


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 14, 2012)

Was about to put it in, when I couldn't find anywhere to put a name. 
(Was it the right way I did it?)


----------



## Kaynar (Nov 14, 2012)

alright, done!

Damn I had some extremely loud coil whine in Furmark i thought my card would explode (had that since day1 in 3d apps)
I had to run Unigine 4 times (to make sure it was ok) cause the first time i run the benchmark I had a spike that took minFPS to ~24. The next three times it was all good. I guessed that the values you want for the separate 3dmark GT test results are in FPS cause that is the only thing i found.


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 15, 2012)

I was thinking that making all the fields left oriented would make it more clean to look at.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 15, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Was about to put it in, when I couldn't find anywhere to put a name.
> (Was it the right way I did it?)



It seems like you did it right. 



Kaynar said:


> alright, done!
> 
> Damn I had some extremely loud coil whine in Furmark i thought my card would explode (had that since day1 in 3d apps)
> I had to run Unigine 4 times (to make sure it was ok) cause the first time i run the benchmark I had a spike that took minFPS to ~24. The next three times it was all good. I guessed that the values you want for the separate 3dmark GT test results are in FPS cause that is the only thing i found.



You filled it in correctly too. The graphics score of about 10k seems quite high, but then again you have an extremely powerful card. 


BTW, I filled in the sheet for my system as well now.



agent00skid said:


> I was thinking that making all the fields left oriented would make it more clean to look at.



I don't know how it could get like that. I have never worked much with Google Docs so I will have to check whether there is anything I can do about it.


----------



## Kaynar (Nov 15, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> The graphics score of about 10k seems quite high, but then again you have an extremely powerful card.



A stock 7970 should do around 8300. The stock version of my card (running at 1000/1425) did 9100 with older drivers. With a total 20% stable OC (1125/1500) it is logic to get 15% better performance (i.e. over 10k), esp. since catalyst 12.11 boosted the card by ~5-10%


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 15, 2012)

Indeed.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 15, 2012)

Finally got my 7970 replacement after the RMA.

4.5ghz 2500k with 1200mhz 7970 on 12.10 drivers.





http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4939114

I will do a proper test with the guidelines in the OP soon.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 15, 2012)

have a asus hd6870 direct cu II could i join


----------



## Super XP (Nov 15, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> You were already added when you entered the club.
> Or did you forget that you joined already?


Oh, OK because I don't see my name on the list


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Me and my water cooled Sapphire HD7950 950mhz edition would like to be in the club.

Will do the benchmarks for the spread sheets ASAP.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 15, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> Me and my water cooled Sapphire HD7950 950mhz edition would like to be in the club.
> 
> Will do the benchmarks for the spread sheets ASAP.



Great, we can't compete now...


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 15, 2012)

james888 said:


> Great, we can't compete now...




My HD7950 looks forward to competing with your HD7970.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey I've got a 5770 and a 6870


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 15, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Oh, OK because I don't see my name on the list



I see why now: *Athlon*XP and *Super*XP. 

I will add you. 



Corduroy_Jr said:


> have a asus hd6870 direct cu II could i join



I will add you. 



SonDa5 said:


> Me and my water cooled Sapphire HD7950 950mhz edition would like to be in the club.
> 
> Will do the benchmarks for the spread sheets ASAP.



I will add you. 



TacoTown said:


> Hey I've got a 5770 and a 6870



I will add you.


----------



## camoxiong (Nov 16, 2012)

The 7770GHz is good, but my CPU is bottlenecking. Upgrading my CPU soon.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2012)

Count in me and my 3 MSI HD7770 GHz Editions


----------



## Super XP (Nov 16, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> I see why now: AthlonXP and SuperXP.
> 
> I will add you.


Awesome, and yes I can see how my good pal Athlon XP can be confused with Super XP


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Count in me and my 3 MSI HD7770 GHz Editions



Added. They are not in CF are they?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Added. They are not in CF are they?



I actually only have one right now--the other two are in the mail.  And they don't support Crossfire--it's just three discrete GPUs for WCG


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 16, 2012)

Just asking to be sure. I already assumed your answer (except the "in the mail" part) when edititing the OP.


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 16, 2012)

james888 said:


> Great, we can't compete now...





How is the tweaking coming along?


Some motivation for your HD7970....  








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4951060


----------



## Nordic (Nov 16, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> How is the tweaking coming along?


Waiting for money to buy a rad and 7970 waterblock so I too can get 1250/1700 clocks without melting my card...

You also have a 5ghz ivy compared to my 4.5ghz sandy. I don't see myself getting that any higher. You also have faster ram.... So I'll just see how close I can get when I get there.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have an H80, and I find I can get my graphics card pretty cool by blowing the air *out* instead of *in* the case with the h80 setup, so the temps inside of the case are cool.  This means that my CPU wont be quite as cool, but even overclocked and under long loads, I never go above 40c.  Is there any other reason not to do this?


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 16, 2012)

james888 said:


> Waiting for money to buy a rad and 7970 waterblock so I too can get 1250/1700 clocks without melting my card...
> 
> You also have a 5ghz ivy compared to my 4.5ghz sandy. I don't see myself getting that any higher. You also have faster ram.... So I'll just see how close I can get when I get there.



Your biggest weapon against me is the HD7970.  Looking forward to see how they compare.


5GHZ IB 3570k is a monster.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey guys, I've got a quick question. When I overclock my 6870(+50mhz on core and 20 on mem) and play fallout after about an hour a random black bar appears in the center of my screen and what was left is now right and what was right is now left. This doesn't show up on screenshots and when I alt tab it's fixed. I've tried reinstalling the game, and windows all together but I still get this problem. Has anyone else here gotten this?


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 18, 2012)

No, but I run on stock and TBH never played Fallout.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 25, 2012)

you can count me in with my "now retired, pending to be sold" XFX HD 6850 Black Edition 

and my "newly revived from a bad flash from my previous mean owner" Club3D HD 6950 CoolStream Edition


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 26, 2012)

I added you and the second card, because the first is pending to be sold I decided not to add that one (saves me work later).


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 26, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> I added you and the second card, because the first is pending to be sold I decided not to add that one (saves me work later).



yup normal  so far i sticked to 6xxx serie since a good 6950 with a slight Oc can be at 7850 lvl (i know a 7850 oc is better but for now im fine)

edit: im not sure i sell it or if i keep it alongside with my Zotac GTX 460 amp 1gb and my Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti 1280mb 512bit (sadely a GF110 352cores OEM based not a 448cores version) for HW collection xD  two relic of my Nvidia attempt to find that brand of any use ... (nah they are good gpu's but strangely enough i had some graphical bug and they didnt OC good as my 6850 and my 6950 does)


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 26, 2012)

I added the other card too. The word "pending" mislead me a little, you meant "considering" instead as it seems to me


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 5, 2012)

Because there is little interest in the "Massmark", I decided to think "never mind". I won't present any comparisons/stats. Because there are very little participants I guess we will abort it.


----------



## TB13 (Dec 24, 2012)

Count me in with a XFX DD 7970. Its a wonderful card, I can't wait to get my waterblock, I am really limited on overclocking at the moment because the XFX cooler sucks at cooling the VRM.

Validation


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 25, 2012)

You have been added.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 25, 2012)

already in the club, but tomorrow im going to purchase a Sapphire HD7870 2GB OC http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1160&pid=1487&psn=&lid=1&leg=0


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 25, 2012)

Ok, I shall add it.

Edit: I left your HD 6850 in.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 25, 2012)

chevalr1c said:


> i left your hd 6850 in.



*6870* just for correctness's sake


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 25, 2012)

Well, in the list it is correct, just not in my post.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 26, 2012)

Here it is


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 26, 2012)

It should be a great card.
Especially since Sapphire are now using components of optimal quality on their 7870s.

I'm pleased with the way my ASUS 7870 performs.
But....my Brother has since gone back to nVidia and now has his ASUS 7970 reference doing nothing and is suggesting I swap with some cash. lol
Would be complete overkill for me at the moment but still tempting.

Well the current betas are aimed at the 78xx series and the dx9c image corruption issue the Pitcairns were getting which seems to have increased on the 79xx series.

Another thing they appear to have fixed is fans kicking up on sleep mode.
Very annoying hearing a clicking sound every 30 seconds.
Not sure if this goes for specific AMD cards but it did it with my 7870 which has the Directcu ii cooler on it.


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 26, 2012)

*May I join the club?*

Hi, I would like to be part of this most excellent club, I have a number of AMD cards:
Sapphire HD7970 (reference model)
PowerColor HD7970 (non reference cooler)
Club HD7970 (reference model)

Sapphire HD6990

Sapphire HD5770 VX

My HD7970's are in TriFire config and make up my main rig, the HD6990 is in my 3rd rig, withe the last card a general purpose 4th rig.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 27, 2012)

You will be added.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 27, 2012)

If you could go ahead and count me in--I have a Sapphire HD7950 on the way


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 27, 2012)

You already were in the list with your HD 7770s, lol. I added the new card.


----------



## Norton (Dec 27, 2012)

You can add me in for 7770's and 7870's 

The 6870 in my sig is leaving soon so you don't need to add it in

Thanks!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 27, 2012)

Count me in...


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 27, 2012)

You have been added. 

@Freedom: the reflection in the top box on the first photo looks silly.  (hands)


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 28, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> You have been added.


Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 30, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> @Freedom: the reflection in the top box on the first photo looks silly.  (hands)



Looks like im holding a pair of imaginary binoculars.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 30, 2012)

Indeed.


----------



## itsakjt (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm in with my Sapphire Radeon 6770 1 GB DDR5


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 6, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> I'm in with my Sapphire Radeon 6770 1 GB DDR5



what are the temps on that?  That doesn't look 1/2 bad for a 6670 cooler, though im not surprised its Sapphire


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 6, 2013)

May I join?


----------



## itsakjt (Jan 6, 2013)

@AlienIsGOD-Its a 6770 actually. Max temps after 5 mins of Furmark is around 70 degree C. And yes the cooler is very good. I never faced any problem with the card even after overclocking.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 6, 2013)

The "stock" coolers Sapphire uses are indeed very good. BTW, you are added Itsakjt.



Grnfinger said:


> May I join?
> 
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff267/Grnfinger/IMG_0838.jpg
> 
> ...



So those are two 7870s, two 6870s and one 5770? I will add you once this is clear.


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> So those are two 7870s, two 6870s and one 5770? I will add you once this is clear.



Yes and one 5970X2


----------



## Nordic (Jan 6, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> what are the temps on that?  That doesn't look 1/2 bad for a 6670 cooler, though im not surprised its Sapphire



I had a 5830 for a short time, that had that cooler. Was very quiet and cooled quite well. I was impressed at least.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 6, 2013)

Grnfinger said:


> Yes and one 5970X2



Added you as well.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 6, 2013)

Is it just me or do Sapphire's chicks get uglier with each new series??


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 6, 2013)

The chick on the Asus 3870X2 was better


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 6, 2013)

This one?


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 6, 2013)

Ruby looks similarly on the boxes of my HD6670 and HD4850, except for the pose and clothing. Those "soldier" pictures are silly though. Club3D etc. do better, let's say understated elegance is what makes those boxes be well looking. All other boxes, chick or no chick, are silly.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 6, 2013)

meh, i buy a card for the card not the pic on the box or cooler (if there is).


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 6, 2013)

So do I.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 6, 2013)

Me too but the Chick on the box is supposed to be marketing the card for them somewhat


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 7, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> meh, i buy a card for the card not the pic on the box or cooler (if there is).



I'm not sure what is behind the logic of the chick on the graphics card and why people may choose a card because of this.
You only get to see it for a few minutes before it is facing the base of your case.

I chose mine because it was on sale and wanted to see if the DirectCU ii coolers were all they were cracked up to be.
At 75degC max load on Sleeping Dogs, otherwise average of 65degC it's okay.

Can't say it's noisy as my case fans are louder.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 7, 2013)

my sapphire never reaches more than 55C while gaming or WCG crunching 4 WU's at a time.  It idles between 29C - 31C and the fan is set to auto rather than manual (which i normally set at 70% for gfx).  Then again my Antec P280 is a cool case when it comes to temps, my i5 is idling at 36C atm


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 7, 2013)

my 6970's hit almost 90'c underload, Idle at 35'c and my i5 is currently idling at 29-30'c and never gets close to 60'c underload


----------



## Nordic (Jan 7, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> my sapphire never reaches more than 55C while gaming or WCG crunching 4 WU's at a time.  It idles between 29C - 31C and the fan is set to auto rather than manual (which i normally set at 70% for gfx).  Then again my Antec P280 is a cool case when it comes to temps, my i5 is idling at 36C atm



My saphire dual x cooler on my 7970 is pretty quiet and does a fantastic job cooling. Quiet enough and good enough performance for me to not need the xcellero I had.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 7, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> my sapphire never reaches more than 55C while gaming or WCG crunching 4 WU's at a time.  It idles between 29C - 31C and the fan is set to auto rather than manual (which i normally set at 70% for gfx).  Then again my Antec P280 is a cool case when it comes to temps, my i5 is idling at 36C atm



Sapphire did a really good job with keeping the HD7870 cool without boasting about thier cooling performance.
ASUS really failed with their latest revision of the HD7870.
Lower clocks, new DirectCU ii cooler which is still considered loud and has worse cooling at max load than a stock HD7870 cooler. 
Only thing it does is look badass due to the heat pipes showing out the side.

As for my CPU it's idling in the 30s and averages around mid 50s.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 7, 2013)

I figured My case was gonna suck for Airflow when I got it new for $30 @ microcenter, but it really does a great job in regards to airflow. My 2500k idles @ 22C or So, & My powercolor HD6950 idles in the Low 20'sC, and NEVER breaks 58C. This HW-monitor Pic is while Running youtube , VLC was doing something as well, and I had a few browser's open also, including TPU.BTW, the case is only a Cheap-o Thermaltake Commander, but it isn't Half as bad as I thought it was gonna Be.

P.S. , the PC Desk is RIGHT above a Baseboard heater. About 18" away. (No other choice unfortunately)Also PC is NOT on air,,,running a Corsair H-70 with a 120mm pull only on the inside of my case. 6950 is stock shroud.


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 7, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> http://img.hardware.no/432/432038/1.956x538c.jpg
> 
> This one?



yes thats the one..I have the same card in my parts closet


----------



## Nordic (Jan 16, 2013)

Just overclocked my 7970 to 1300mhz.
10998 3d mark 11 score.

Its on water now. Runs at:


----------



## Melvis (Jan 16, 2013)

2x HIS 7870's here if ya like to add me 

They run great, seems to play all games maxed out with out problem in DX11 only thing is they do run a bit hot, hotter then my old 4870X2's


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 16, 2013)

Melvis said:


> 2x HIS 7870's here if ya like to add me
> 
> They run great, seems to play all games maxed out with out problem in DX11 only thing is they do run a bit hot, hotter then my old 4870X2's



The HIS cooler isn't supposed to be all that great.
The coolest 7870 out of the lot from what I gather is the Sapphire.

In summer my ASUS 7870 can get up to 79degC when playing Far Cry 3.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 16, 2013)

Also add me in for a PowerColor HD7870 MYST "Tahiti LE"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 16, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Also add me in for a PowerColor HD7870 MYST "Tahiti LE"



does it play crysis?


----------



## RCoon (Jan 16, 2013)

Count me in. Two XFX 7950 DD's with 975/1350


----------



## Melvis (Jan 16, 2013)

Widjaja said:


> The HIS cooler isn't supposed to be all that great.
> The coolest 7870 out of the lot from what I gather is the Sapphire.
> 
> In summer my ASUS 7870 can get up to 79degC when playing Far Cry 3.



Yea i thought they where ok, o well, they idle in the 30c even in summer time, but ive hit 87c on the top card and my 4870X2 would never get that high. But they run very quiet i never hear them, i might have to increase the fan speed me thinks?


----------



## RCoon (Jan 16, 2013)

Melvis said:


> Yea i thought they where ok, o well, they idle in the 30c even in summer time, but ive hit 87c on the top card and my 4870X2 would never get that high. But they run very quiet i never hear them, i might have to increase the fan speed me thinks?



Likely. HIS always come out with ridiculous names that make them sound like the coolest of the bunch, bought one a long time ago and the damn thing ran hot, a 6850 I think. Use a custom fan profile in afterburner or whatever you're using, usually sorts things out at the expense of sound.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Likely. HIS always come out with ridiculous names that make them sound like the coolest of the bunch, bought one a long time ago and the damn thing ran hot, a 6850 I think. Use a custom fan profile in afterburner or whatever you're using, usually sorts things out at the expense of sound.



Yea i used afterburner on my 4870X2's, they where dam load but i kept them under 80c, so ill do the samer with these, if it lets me.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 16, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> does it play crysis?



Probably, although all I've done with it thus far is WCG.  It does an admirable job with that, however.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 16, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Also add me in for a PowerColor HD7870 MYST "Tahiti LE"



if they had those in my area at Xmas i would have gone that route instead   But my Sapphire idles at 30c and never goes above 57c in gaming or WCG.  Sapphire def steps up to the plate with their cooling solutions


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 16, 2013)

Waiting on the next series from Nvidia - if thats no good then i will most likely settle for dual 670s or a single 680 now that the price has dropped (or should be dropping - knowing how long some UK retailers can take with dropping some of their prices)


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 16, 2013)

Melvis said:


> 2x HIS 7870's here if ya like to add me
> 
> They run great, seems to play all games maxed out with out problem in DX11 only thing is they do run a bit hot, hotter then my old 4870X2's



I have a pair of Sapphire and they run very hot under load.
My board has shitty slot spacing ( Gene Z)  so cards are choked for air.
Might reseat the coolers if its worth the effort.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 17, 2013)

Grnfinger said:


> I have a pair of Sapphire and they run very hot under load.
> My board has shitty slot spacing ( Gene Z)  so cards are choked for air.
> Might reseat the coolers if its worth the effort.



I was under the impression your cards ran cool.

Or maybe it was AlienisGod who has the cool Sapphire HD7870.

Heat is a general issue with dual card configs in general unless under water anyway.

Remember back in the day when you would see images of Tri Sli 8800Ultras?


----------



## SirKeldon (Jan 17, 2013)

Didn't know this club existed, interesting 

Count myself in with an ASUS EAH6850 clocked at 790/1100 now running under water with a MCW82


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 17, 2013)

SirKeldon, you shall be added. 



Grnfinger said:


> I have a pair of Sapphire and they run very hot under load.
> My board has shitty slot spacing ( Gene Z)  so cards are choked for air.
> Might reseat the coolers if its worth the effort.



Put an intake fan in the side panel (hoping it will blow onto the cards sufficiently).


----------



## Melvis (Jan 17, 2013)

Grnfinger said:


> I have a pair of Sapphire and they run very hot under load.
> My board has shitty slot spacing ( Gene Z)  so cards are choked for air.
> Might reseat the coolers if its worth the effort.



Ahh ok yes i can understand that with crappy spacing, but mine has good spacing with  120mm fan blowing right on both the coolers. 

For the moment as there brand new i cant be stuffed replacing the coolers till there out of warranty.

I need a fan controller so i can up my side fan, that should help.


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 17, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Put an intake fan in the side panel (hoping it will blow onto the cards sufficiently).



Playing with fan positions now, running at 95c load and that's a bit warm for my liking.
I was going to hold on to my 5970 but now I might sell it to help offset the cost of some waterblocks.
But then again a new board might be fun and a little cheaper.


----------



## okidna (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi, all and hi Chevalr1c. 

Count me in.

Today I started using AMD again. 
HIS HD 7850 iCooler (not the fancy IceQX or Black IceQ), running on stock because this one is a GPU cruncher : http://www.hisdigital.com/un/product2-698.shtml

No picture yet, but I think GPU-Z validation should be enough : www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/w2wrw

Loving this card so far. 
Quiet, cool (57 C under 95-100% load), and definitely a far better choice than my previous card for crunching purpose. 
My old 560Ti spent almost 17 minutes to finish 2 GPU WU, this 7850 spent just 10 minutes to finish 4 GPU WU! Amazing.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 31, 2013)

I'll be in from tomorrow.

Sapphire HD 7850 OC 2GB on it's way in the post to me, I figured that AMD's driver team are really starting to optimise the series and this focus on frame latency is a big thing to me. Will let you know how it goes


----------



## HammerON (Jan 31, 2013)

Maybe I can join with my three VisionTek HD 7970's (crunching/gaming rig) and three VisionTek HD 7770's (cruncher)?


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 31, 2013)

okidna said:


> Hi, all and hi Chevalr1c.
> 
> Count me in.
> 
> ...





...PACMAN... said:


> I'll be in from tomorrow.
> 
> Sapphire HD 7850 OC 2GB on it's way in the post to me, I figured that AMD's driver team are really starting to optimise the series and this focus on frame latency is a big thing to me. Will let you know how it goes





HammerON said:


> Maybe I can join with my three VisionTek HD 7970's (crunching/gaming rig) and three VisionTek HD 7770's (cruncher)?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130131/IMG_5222.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130131/IMG_5147.jpg



You have been added. 

Awesome to see the crunching systems entering the club.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 31, 2013)

Is there more to this club than "LOOK I HAVE AN AMD CARD!!!! "


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 31, 2013)

Well, remember the Mass Benchmarking I wanted to do at the end of last year? Only 3 people filled in the spreadsheet with results so that is off the list for now. Although you are right, I will not organise anything else for now. If you have ideas for the thread, please let me know. I am still "all ears".


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 31, 2013)

@HammerON - Damn you and your perfect looking rigs 

@Chevalr1c - Let's get everyone in this thread benchmarking, I find it really interesting to see how some GPUs scale in performance with different CPUs. I'd probably be at the lower end with mine but as long as I get a smooth experience from it I don't mind come tomorrow.

I have loads of different games and would be more than willing to have a mass benchmarking session for the benefits of this thread.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 31, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Well, remember the Mass Benchmarking I wanted to do at the end of last year? Only 3 people filled in the spreadsheet with results so that is off the list for now. Although you are right, I will not organise anything else for now. If you have ideas for the thread, please let me know. I am still "all ears".



I meant to fill that in. I never got around to it. It had so many tests. Maybe something simpler. Maybe just 3dmark11.

None of that is really too useful. I wonder what we could do that could be helpful. I used OCN 7970 clubs graphs to compare the voltages used by others to get to 1300mhz. But covering 5000-8000 has a ton of cards.


----------



## TommyT (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello

Sapphire Radeon 7950 OC here 

bit ocverclocing to 950 core and 1300 ram

very nice card


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 31, 2013)

...PACMAN... said:


> @Chevalr1c - Let's get everyone in this thread benchmarking, I find it really interesting to see how some GPUs scale in performance with different CPUs. I'd probably be at the lower end with mine but as long as I get a smooth experience from it I don't mind come tomorrow.
> 
> I have loads of different games and would be more than willing to have a mass benchmarking session for the benefits of this thread.



You can count me in for some friendly benchmarking 
I have a few cards that qualify and also curious how cards scale with different cpu's

Crysis 3 is open beta, maybe everyone could load it up with FRAPS running and see who can pull the best FPS?? Just a suggestion to get things going.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 31, 2013)

I filled in the massmark at least for what I have readily available


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 31, 2013)

New addition to the family 

*PowerColor PCS+ AX7870 (HD 7870)*
PowerColor PCS+ AX7870 2GBD5-2DHPP Radeon HD 7870 ...

Factory clocked at 1100 Core, does 1200 without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 31, 2013)

I think for the benching, we should leave games out as some people may have them while others don't.
Maybe some 3dMark 11 and/or Vantage, Unigine Heaven, Catzilla, and for the lulz Aquamark 3? All are free.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 31, 2013)

james888 said:


> I meant to fill that in. I never got around to it. It had so many tests. Maybe something simpler. Maybe just 3dmark11.
> 
> None of that is really too useful. I wonder what we could do that could be helpful. I used OCN 7970 clubs graphs to compare the voltages used by others to get to 1300mhz. But covering 5000-8000 has a ton of cards.



Well, in a few months I might have nice things to do with this club, if I have got ideas and more time. 



TommyT said:


> Hello
> 
> Sapphire Radeon 7950 OC here
> 
> ...



You will be added.



Sasqui said:


> New addition to the family
> 
> *PowerColor PCS+ AX7870 (HD 7870)*
> PowerColor PCS+ AX7870 2GBD5-2DHPP Radeon HD 7870 ...
> ...



Will be added.



james888 said:


> I filled in the massmark at least for what I have readily available



Thanks, although the data won't be used for some time, hence the strike through. After we redesigned the mass benchmark we might be rebooting it.



Random Murderer said:


> I think for the benching, we should leave games out as some people may have them while others don't.
> Maybe some 3dMark 11 and/or Vantage, Unigine Heaven, Catzilla, and for the lulz Aquamark 3? All are free.



Well, one of the complaints of people in the club that v1 of the Massmark was too much a pain-in-the-neck because the large amount of tests. I agree with you in terms of game-based benchmarks though.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 31, 2013)

I may just add some in here tomorrow anyway, somebody may be interested in them with the FX chips being a bit of a mystery to alot of people, gaming performance wise.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 31, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> 3dMark 11 and/or Vantage



Definitely 3DMark11 - who uses Vista anymore? lol

Perhaps 3DMark06 too for the poor souls still on XP


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 31, 2013)

I figured out how to make decent tables in vBulletin's format, finally. So, the mamber lists are now in tables. 

If we will compare 3DMark results, we will probably stick to 3DMark 06 and 3DMark 11.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 31, 2013)

I just added a 2nd Sapphire 6950


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 31, 2013)

Added


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 31, 2013)

Managed to find my 3D11 run from a while back.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4629325
It was a little unstable, so I'm betting if I went back and ran it again with the same clock speeds and the new driver, I'd break 16k.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 31, 2013)

3DMark11: 









Catzilla (1.0 BETA18):
Tiger




catzilla


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Feb 1, 2013)

Got my 7850 today. It's awesome  Installed the latest beta drivers and have tested a handful of games with my CPU at stock and GPU at stock. It's smoother than my GTX 660 was lol. Don't know whether I had a funky card or something but I'm definitely glad I have made the switch.

On another note, I swear some graphics in games look crisper than my 660 was?

Gonna be doing some all stock benchmarks and then overclocked benchmarks in alot of games over the weekend and then post here seometime next week.

Just sad I didn't get Far Cry 3 download in the box, must have been a xmas only thing  Really want to play that game as well.

Oh well, I'm off to benchmark 

EDIT - I also have to mention the fact that it felt like I was getting alot of input lag on my 660, it appears to be totally gone with this AMD card and it's a joy to behold....must....stop......smiling lol


----------



## Widjaja (Feb 1, 2013)

You couldn't have bought the card at a better time.
Any earlier and you may have encountered poor performing drivers and may not have had the same opinion.

The progress I have experienced with the drivers since I first owned my 7870 has been huge.
Saints Row 3 stuttered with every corner I took, a lot of image corruption in Skyrim, fans would spin up while in sleep mode every 30 seconds a few other DX9 games were affected with image corruption.
It seemed like this was about as good as it was going to get especially when the worst drivers for me were when AMD started the never settle campaign.

Never settle...I certainly was not settle for those drivers.

I was pretty close to giving up and buying an nVidia card but patience paid off.
Mentioned games perform as they should on my 7870 without image corruption, at least not noticeable to me.

I believe we can expect to see even more improvements on the 7xxx cards in the future, due to the architecture of the 8xxx series cards being GCN as well.


----------



## d1nky (Feb 1, 2013)

ive just bought a 77702gboc version hoping to xfire. but im having trouble with a stutter at the start of games? anyone else had the same problem? im about to do a reinstall hoping its software or alike. thanks


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 1, 2013)

You have been added. 

What drivers are you using and did you install any CAP? Starting from 13.2 beta CAPs are not needed anymore, but otherwise you need to download the latest CAP.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 1, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> You have been added.
> 
> What drivers are you using and did you install any CAP? Starting from 13.2 beta CAPs are not needed anymore, but otherwise you need to download the latest CAP.



Actually it was 13.1 WHQL that started with not needing CAPs, AMD has starting integrating them into the driver package itself.


----------



## erocker (Feb 1, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Actually it was 13.1 WHQL that started with not needing CAPs, AMD has starting integrating them into the driver package itself.



13.1's are supposed to use the 12.11 cap. The beta drivers will sometimes have the cap built in.


----------



## d1nky (Feb 1, 2013)

what the hell is cap? lol I haven't used amd vga for years! im just finishing installs so ill let you know. thanks


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 1, 2013)

cap : crap application persistence ... eerrrrr.... Catalyst Application Profile ... (if im correct)


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 1, 2013)

Catalyst Application Profile (containing optimisations targeting CrossfireX setups and particular games/other apps). You stated you have a CrossFireX setup (multiple cards in one system) so they (CAPs) will come in handy.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 1, 2013)

i was correct! and faster!!! ... hum i wonder ... waiting a bit more or taking a 7850... or a 7950... gotta do some math... (or wait 8xxx)


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 1, 2013)

CAP = Crossfire Application Profile IIRC

Chevalr1c beat me to it, damn sell fones


----------



## erocker (Feb 1, 2013)

I'll. say it again... If you are using 13.2 beta, you don't need the CAP whether you're running CrossFire or not.


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 1, 2013)

erocker said:


> I'll. say it again... If you are using 13.2 beta, you don't need the CAP whether you're running CrossFire or not.



Well that may be fine for you but i need CAP so i can bust a cap! 

Brap! Brap! Brap!


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 1, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> i was correct! and faster!!! ... hum i wonder ... waiting a bit more or taking a 7850... or a 7950... gotta do some math... (or wait 8xxx)



I'm happy... then again, I also got a $20 rebate and Far Cry 3 along with the deal!

W/a 3570k @ 4.7Ghz, PC HD 7870 @ 1200 core:


----------



## d1nky (Feb 1, 2013)

new install and absolutely sorted, even getting more fps woop woop! and lmao to the cap, bust a cap lol! btw im hoping to xfire soon as I get a new mobo!


----------



## erocker (Feb 1, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> I'm happy... then again, I also got a $20 rebate and Far Cry 3 along with the deal!
> 
> W/a 3570k @ 4.7Ghz, PC HD 7870 @ 1200 core:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130126/3DMark 11_G12_C47_M1067.png



That's an excellent score for that setup!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Sasqui (Feb 1, 2013)

erocker said:


> That's an excellent score for that setup!



Thanks, I'm happy with it... it's stable and plays FC3 at max pretty smooth.  Now I have a new goal of 8500, perhaps I should adjust RAM speed more, prob squeeze 2400 out of it, lol



FreedomEclipse said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130201/6970 P-Score.jpg



Nice!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 1, 2013)

very modest overclock on my GPUs, a few times ive had them clocked as far as 920Mhz on the core and 1400mhz on the ram but i dont think it was very stable. Not that i actually need the extra performance or nothing so i just stuck with 900 on the core.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 2, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not that i actually need the extra performance or nothing



That comment means awesomeness!


----------



## jaggerwild (Feb 2, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> CAP = Crossfire Application Profile IIRC
> 
> Chevalr1c beat me to it, damn sell fones



What is the CAP thingy I keep reading about? Been kinda out of touch so to speak..........
Well my GPU'S are

3 X HD5770
2 X HD6950
2 X 7970

No 8"s yet!


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 2, 2013)

jaggerwild said:


> What is the CAP thingy I keep reading about? Been kinda out of touch so to speak..........
> Well my GPU'S are
> 
> 3 X HD5770
> ...



You can obviously read, do some more.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 2, 2013)

jaggerwild said:


> What is the CAP thingy I keep reading about? Been kinda out of touch so to speak..........
> Well my GPU'S are
> 
> 3 X HD5770
> ...



Heres a link


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 2, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> CAP = Crossfire Application Profile IIRC
> 
> Chevalr1c beat me to it, damn sell fones



wrong its GreiverBlade who did beat you  and its Catalyst (we both written so )

one question ... on a HD6950 with DVI-D and DVI-I, DVI-D handle 75hz while DVI-I doesnt ? right?


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 2, 2013)

I think both have the same max, albeit lower resolutions have higher max refresh rates.


----------



## Widjaja (Feb 2, 2013)

Had something very odd happen in Skyrim but not image corruption while using the 13.2 beta 3s.
The screen flickered black while heading in the directioin of Winterhold from Dawnstar in a blizzard, then the frames dropped a bit and vsync shut off.

Carried on, frames started to comeback to normal but there was still screen tearing.
While this was going on the fans started to ramp up too.

For three minutes I kept pushing my way east and again the screen flickered black, then vsync came back on and fans went back to normal speed.

It was almost as if the drivers were going to crash.

Once I had done my thing at Windhelm, I walked back through where the situation occured and nothing.
Smooth as butter.

So all I can put it down to is a beta bug since I have never had this issue happen in Skyrim before.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 2, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> I think both have the same max, albeit lower resolutions have higher max refresh rates.



strange My Acer P243W on DVI-D can go 1920x1200 75hz and is limited to 60hz when plugged on DVI-I... weird ... and since it bug hard when 1920x1200 60hz i got some surprise (decaying image ... blackscreen "input not supported" and such...

oh well with EDID override patch + CRU i can force 1920x1200 75hz but only on DVI-D and its the only setup stable with that one ... (reference : my signature xD now i know why it was sold so low)


----------



## Norton (Feb 2, 2013)

@ Chevalr1c 

Checked out your update on the first post- very nice! 

How about adding a Y/N column listing whether or not the GPU is crunching?

Here's my updated list:

1x 6870 Hawk
2x 7870
3x 7770

They all crunch too!


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 2, 2013)

Good idea. Not all GPU crunchers may do this in a "dedicated" sort of way, though, but those could still get a "Y".


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 3, 2013)

Just noticed my PC being rather noisey... Narrowed everything down to it being the fan on either one or both fans on my GPUs going bad,

Obviously this is nothing new to squirrel cage coolers like these. but its sad that they have decided to go south when im getting ready to replace both GPUs in a few months time.

only place selling them is a seller from the U.S on ebay, now i gotta wait at least a month for it to arrive on standard delivery.


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 3, 2013)

@ GreiverBlade: IIRC DVI-D supports upto 120Hz and DVI up to 75Hz. 

HDMI is capped at 60Hz, no matter what. That why multi monitor, 3d and pro gaming 120Hz setups run off DVI-D or DP


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 3, 2013)

Norton said:


> @ Chevalr1c
> 
> Checked out your update on the first post- very nice!
> 
> ...





Chevalr1c said:


> Good idea. Not all GPU crunchers may do this in a "dedicated" sort of way, though, but those could still get a "Y".



I adjusted the tables, would GPU crunchers please be so kind to state whether they crunch, and on what cards?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 3, 2013)

My updated list:
3x MSI HD7770 GHz 1GB
1x Sapphire HD7950 3GB
1x PowerColor HD7930 2GB
1x MSI HD7850 Twin Frozr 2GB

Thanks!


----------



## Nordic (Feb 3, 2013)

I crunch for WCG on my Sapphire 7970 OC Watercooled 1250/1600


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 3, 2013)

@ Norton: I assumed they all crunch


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 3, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> @ Norton: I assumed they all crunch



Oh, and mine all do too, of course


----------



## Norton (Feb 3, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> @ Norton: I assumed they all crunch



All of them crunch... even the 6870


----------



## manofthem (Feb 3, 2013)

My 7970s crunch nearly 24/7 at 1000/1375.  

and speaking of which....


james888 said:


> I crunch for WCG on my Sapphire 7970 OC Watercooled 1250/1600



I'm jelly of your overclocks


----------



## agent00skid (Feb 3, 2013)

My Mobility HD 5650 also crunches part time.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 3, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> @ GreiverBlade: IIRC DVI-D supports upto 120Hz and DVI up to 75Hz.
> 
> HDMI is capped at 60Hz, no matter what. That why multi monitor, 3d and pro gaming 120Hz setups run off DVI-D or DP



well not mine ... my SL DVI seems to be capped at 60hz (oh well i use the 2nd screen on the SL, a Asus 24" but "only" 1080p while the Acer is hooked on the DL @1920x1200 75hz

i will need to use DP with adapter so ... but not for now im fine as it is, till i change my gpu


----------



## Nordic (Feb 3, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I'm jelly of your overclocks



Cough 35c load temps cough...


----------



## manofthem (Feb 3, 2013)

james888 said:


> Cough 35c load temps cough...



That is really impressive  
I'm usually between 36-39 on my cards while crunching, depending on what my A/C is set to. Not too shabby but not quite as cool as yours.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 3, 2013)

manofthem said:


> That is really impressive
> I'm usually between 36-39 on my cards while crunching, depending on what my A/C is set to. Not too shabby but not quite as cool as yours.



Its a combination of that 240mm monsta rad and winter. My ambient will go up by about 10c by late june.

7970's clocked this high are beastly. I just wonder how my overclock will compare against the 8970. I do not feel I will have a need to upgrade for a few gens though.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 3, 2013)

james888 said:


> Its a combination of that 240mm monsta rad and winter. My ambient will go up by about 10c by late june.
> 
> 7970's clocked this high are beastly. I just wonder how my overclock will compare against the 8970. I do not feel I will have a need to upgrade for a few gens though.



Gotta love the low ambient.  Idaho is likely colder than FL   awesome regardless

I was planning on the 8970 (or 2) but now I'm not too sure...  We will just have to wait and see.  I mean, it won't be _necessary_ but it's not always about that


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 6, 2013)

900MHz on the core of a HD 5770 without bumping the voltage isn't something unheard of, isn't it?


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 6, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just noticed my PC being rather noisey... Narrowed everything down to it being the fan on either one or both fans on my GPUs going bad,
> 
> Obviously this is nothing new to squirrel cage coolers like these. but its sad that they have decided to go south when im getting ready to replace both GPUs in a few months time.
> 
> only place selling them is a seller from the U.S on ebay, now i gotta wait at least a month for it to arrive on standard delivery.



My 5870 is starting to sqeal like a pig too.  I'd like to find either a cheap reference cooler or good aftermarket.  Then again, it should still be under the XFX "forever" warantee, I should check!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 6, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Then again, it should still be under the XFX "forever" warantee, I should check!



good point, but last time i contacted XFX support - they wanted me to RMA my GPUs just because I wanted to replace the TIM on the heatsink and dismantle the cooler for a good dusting.

Im beginning to hate companies that have different warranties for different regions. They allow coolers to be removed in the South Americas without voiding warranty but doing the same thing here in Europe voids warranty. What sort of bullshit is this?

Im sick of warranties like that


----------



## techtard (Feb 13, 2013)

Have a 5850 currently sitting in a box, and a 7970 in my Win 7 PC.
techtard's moving up in the gpu world! 

7970 Sapphire Dual-X @ 1200/1500


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 13, 2013)

4 GPU WU's on the 7870


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 13, 2013)

techtard said:


> Have a 5850 currently sitting in a box, and a 7970 in my Win 7 PC.
> techtard's moving up in the gpu world!
> 
> 7970 Sapphire Dual-X @ 1200/1500





AlienIsGOD said:


> 4 GPU WU's on the 7870



I updated the list. 

Techtard, I did not add the HD 5850 to the list unless you are going to keep it as a spare or so (I assume you are going to sell it). If I need to stand corrected, let me know.


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 20, 2013)

Happy 5850 owner here! Not letting it go anytime soon (not until I save some money for 79xx anyway). Still impressed how well it performs nowadays, especially after I bumped it to 840/1300 at default voltage.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 20, 2013)

I must say after 2 months with my 7870, im more than impressed.  Card runs quiet and handles 1080P gaming @ max settings for 90% of my games


----------



## Widjaja (Feb 20, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I must say after 2 months with my 7870, im more than impressed.  Card runs quiet and handles 1080P gaming @ max settings for 90% of my games



The 7870 is indeed a great card and handles most games at 1080p well.
I am pleased with the performance of the card.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 21, 2013)

Octopuss said:


> Happy 5850 owner here! Not letting it go anytime soon (not until I save some money for 79xx anyway). Still impressed how well it performs nowadays, especially after I bumped it to 840/1300 at default voltage.



I added you 



AlienIsGOD said:


> I must say after 2 months with my 7870, im more than impressed.  Card runs quiet and handles 1080P gaming @ max settings for 90% of my games



Of course it does  That card is a beast.


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 26, 2013)

My HD 5770, piece by piece. (Which I now run at 900/1250, now that I've replaced the TIM with MX-4 )



Spoiler: Brace yourselves for lots of pics















































































Idles @ ~30ºC, with room temp. @ ~17.5ºC.


----------



## _JP_ (Mar 22, 2013)

Higher than this and it gets a bit iffy...







I tried the CCC max values, but even at 10MHz less across the board, I was getting complete corruption. So I'm going to leave it like this. Already a very good improvement.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 23, 2013)

Somewhat Happy HD 7870 Owner here


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 23, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I must say after 2 months with my 7870, im more than impressed.  Card runs quiet and handles 1080P gaming @ max settings for 90% of my games



Same here ... oh ... wait ... i have a 6950 2gb ... well it does handle well all my games at 1080p full detail


----------



## R00kie (Mar 23, 2013)

_JP_ said:


> Higher than this and it gets a bit iffy...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130322/HD5770current22032013.gif http://img.techpowerup.org/130322/HD5770current22032013_2.gif
> I tried the CCC max values, but even at 10MHz less across the board, I was getting complete corruption. So I'm going to leave it like this. Already a very good improvement.



Same card here, I can get 1 Ghz on GPU out of it no problem, finishes all of the benches and tests I throw at it, runs very stable at about 65-70 C, I'll post some screenshots tomorrow


----------



## _JP_ (Mar 23, 2013)

Cool beans, but I'm not overvolting mine. Also, my chip is seated in a custom cost-effective PCB from Sapphire, so lower OC headroom is to be expected.
Btw, the card was skipping frames every now and then with those clocks, in games. I pretty much gave up, since the performance boost wasn't all that noticeable, so now I am running at 875/1250.











GTextel/s, GPixel/s and RAM GB/s now all have xx.0 values, which is neat because my OCD was kicking in anyway....


----------



## R00kie (Mar 23, 2013)

_JP_,
not overvolting mine either btw, I can't actually overvolt mine at all, probably because it doesn't support overvolting, but yours can..... hmmm, strange...

but still, runs great, no skipping frames whatsoever, had crysis 3 running on it for quite a while...


----------



## _JP_ (Mar 23, 2013)

I don't think mine supports custom voltage settings. Haven't bothered with that, but because I assume it doesn't support that.


----------



## Fatal (Mar 24, 2013)

I have 2-XFX 5770's and 2-XFX 6950's please add me to the club!


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 24, 2013)

You have been added.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 24, 2013)

could you please remove my 6870 and add a gigabyte 7770  i made a trade for WCG purposes


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 24, 2013)

Consider it done.


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 24, 2013)

1x Sapphire Radeon 9800 
1x Asus 4870x2 Tri-Fan exchanged (2days running, broke) to 1x Sapphire Radeon HD4870x2 
1x Sapphire Radeon HD6990


i will always go for sapphire


----------



## R00kie (Mar 24, 2013)

As promised 







I don't see a reason to overclock the memory, and its not very overclock-able anyway...








Spoiler: The card itself


----------



## _JP_ (Mar 24, 2013)

So you have the same SKU as I do similar SKU model. And you ran into problems with vRAM, not core.
Interesting.
Anyway, I tested mine as it currently runs (875/1250) to see the difference. As I expected, core OC on this card doesn't yield as much performance increase as vRAM OC.




If you can reach 1GHz no problems, mine should probably handle the CCC limit (960MHz), which means vRAM was holding me back.
1400MHz+ I got complete image corruption. @ 1375MHz I got skipping frames every once in a while.
So 1300MHz should be usable without problems. I have to test it 1st.
Even if you don't want to really OC the RAM on this card, at least 1250MHz is possible, since it's the speed these chips are rated to run at.

EDIT: Yours seems to have Hynix RAM chips, which are better for OC...at least, based on what I've seen. And the card isn't exactly the same. Yours has different RAM chips and lacks LEDs on the backside.


----------



## ST.Viper (Mar 24, 2013)

Please add me...Sapphire HD 7870 Ghz Edition


----------



## R00kie (Mar 24, 2013)

_JP_, just tried to overclock memory along with GPU core, and yeah doing good so far


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 24, 2013)

Add me in for another Visiontek  Hd 7850 OC Edition which will be crossfired with the one I already have. . And I do crunch wcg on my gpus.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 24, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> 1x Sapphire Radeon 9800
> 1x Asus 4870x2 Tri-Fan exchanged (2days running, broke) to 1x Sapphire Radeon HD4870x2
> 1x Sapphire Radeon HD6990
> 
> ...





ST.Viper said:


> Please add me...Sapphire HD 7870 Ghz Edition





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Add me in for another Visiontek  Hd 7850 OC Edition which will be crossfired with the one I already have. . And I do crunch wcg on my gpus.



Tables have been updated accordingly.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 24, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Tables have been updated accordingly.


I also crunch on the 6850's.


----------



## m1dg3t (Mar 30, 2013)

Anyone can reccomend some tuning proggie and volts for my Asus 5870 v2? I try using GPUtweak but it no work, right now using Trixx but not 100% compatible... Looking to squeeze some more life, so far 915/1275 seems Ok. Anyhing higher and driver craps out during gaming 

I should be able to hit 950 on the core, just need to up tha volts


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 30, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> Anyone can reccomend some tuning proggie and volts for my Asus 5870 v2? I try using GPUtweak but it no work, right now using Trixx but not 100% compatible... Looking to squeeze some more life, so far 915/1275 seems Ok. Anyhing higher and driver craps out during gaming
> 
> I should be able to hit 950 on the core, just need to up tha volts


Have you turned ulps offf on trixx's settings that enable voltage control properly .
you could try amd gpu tools


----------



## m1dg3t (Apr 1, 2013)

Trixx was causing some kind of conflict so i pulled it, right now i'm trying MSiAfterburner but seems like no voltage control? Gonna have to check into this AMD GPU tool/s, never even heard of it 

When i try to use the Asus tweak it says it can't find GFX card info! LoL f*cking shit Asus, i'm never buying anything Asus again! Between this GFX card and my Xonar that was the final straw.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeeepeeee i found a XFX 7950 3gb DD 
(new and original box used 3hrs before the owner saw he has a underpowered psu and his Q6600 wasnt really the good one for this) 

at 250chf instead of 330chf well 80chf less for 3hrs ... i wonder why the shop where he buyed it didnt make a refund ... 

or maybe he waited too long before trying it and it was past the 7days return limite (if its the same shop where i go too xD)

sooo recap 1 club3d HD6950 2gb wich will goes in the second rig in place of that GF110 gtx560ti oem

and one XFX HD7950 3gb wich will goes in the main rig

and the "old but faithfull" XFX HD6850 1gb BE wich is collecting dust in my "hall of glorious graphic warrior"

cheers!

edit: he got it in the same shop as i go usualy and he buyed it 09-01-2013 so indeed it was past the 7day limite xD


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 1, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> Anyone can reccomend some tuning proggie and volts for my Asus 5870 v2? I try using GPUtweak but it no work, right now using Trixx but not 100% compatible... Looking to squeeze some more life, so far 915/1275 seems Ok. Anyhing higher and driver craps out during gaming
> 
> I should be able to hit 950 on the core, just need to up tha volts





m1dg3t said:


> Trixx was causing some kind of conflict so i pulled it, right now i'm trying MSiAfterburner but seems like no voltage control? Gonna have to check into this AMD GPU tool/s, never even heard of it
> 
> When i try to use the Asus tweak it says it can't find GFX card info! LoL f*cking shit Asus, i'm never buying anything Asus again! Between this GFX card and my Xonar that was the final straw.


Damn, that card is awesome! Sick looks!
Shame it doesn't seem to be able to OC well. Maybe BIOS is blocking?
If MSI Afterburner isn't picking up the voltage settings and ASUS' own tools won't recognize the card, it seems it is protected against tampering.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 2, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> Yeeepeeee i found a XFX 7950 3gb DD
> (new and original box used 3hrs before the owner saw he has a underpowered psu and his Q6600 wasnt really the good one for this)
> 
> at 250chf instead of 330chf well 80chf less for 3hrs ... i wonder why the shop where he buyed it didnt make a refund ...
> ...



Tables have been edited accordingly.


----------



## m1dg3t (Apr 2, 2013)

_JP_ said:


> Damn, that card is awesome! Sick looks!
> Shame it doesn't seem to be able to OC well. Maybe BIOS is blocking?
> If MSI Afterburner isn't picking up the voltage settings and ASUS' own tools won't recognize the card, it seems it is protected against tampering.



Thanks! I have no idea, it prolly is the BIOS... It is a "Voltage Tweak" edition card with a non function VoltTweak! It never worked since day 1  I'm gonna try that AMD tweak and maybe that'll work, if not maybe i have to edit the BIOS


----------



## m1dg3t (Apr 9, 2013)

Well i tried AMD tweak and still no dice with voltage control  

Any ideas why this thing seems to be locked down? It is a voltage tweak card and was marketed as having the ability to control voltage for improved clocking. I have tried the Asus, Sapphire, MSi and AMDtweak without any luck at all... I never touched a VGA BIOS so not sure about that whole process TBH

It is 100% stable @ 900 but anything over can get flaky during gaming, just trying to prolong this guys life a little longer  

Thanks


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 9, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> Well i tried AMD tweak and still no dice with voltage control
> 
> Any ideas why this thing seems to be locked down? It is a voltage tweak card and was marketed as having the ability to control voltage for improved clocking. I have tried the Asus, Sapphire, MSi and AMDtweak without any luck at all... I never touched a VGA BIOS so not sure about that whole process TBH
> 
> ...



Shame you had trouble with trixx I flashed my 5870 to get to 1ghz but came to find trixx because the 5850 wouldn't work with any of the bios' s I tried so its back on original bios yet trixx has it at 960 which is my max xfire gameing clocks synced .
You just need ulps disabed or ticked anyway in trixx's settings but maybe the voltage controller's incompatible.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 10, 2013)

HAPPY time (but not too much ok?)









now now ... i need to upgrade the cpu part ahah i think its a bit a leash for that card ... but its fine for now












oh well thats indeed a good upgrade ... shame i cant go past 950mhz on core (last stable frequ) tho i can add 150mhz to the memory too sooo happy time still

i really love the XFX metalic shroud and black pcb and she is also whisper quiet comparing to the Club3D (at last i can get rid of that GTX560ti i have in my second rig .. or i keep it for my WCG boinc'ing... dunno)

(i noticed its a non Black Ed. but the package claims vapor chamber)

funny side : im 50mhz core and 25mhz mem higher than the actual XFX R7950DD Black Ed.

also its a 3gb not a 2gb (i saw that now in the table)


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 11, 2013)

my duaghter is loving the 7770  she can play diablo 3 now, whereas before she was using the laptop in my sys spec >_<


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 11, 2013)

i did run some Unigine 4.0 parralel benchies... i locked the turbo on the X6 so it runs like the X4 2.6

under same pattern as above: near 19fps more constently for the 7950 (and 84 versus 63 max fps) 43 versus 24 in average

with ultra setting tess on normal : around 15 goody good (63 versus 39 max)

i remember the test i did before swapping well ... strange ... the X4 plateform with 6950 does same as the X6 with 6950 i wonder ... 

still i gained in frames and it is indeed smoother than previously (luckly ... otherwise i would do a sad panda face ... )


----------



## m1dg3t (Apr 26, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Shame you had trouble with trixx I flashed my 5870 to get to 1ghz but came to find trixx because the 5850 wouldn't work with any of the bios' s I tried so its back on original bios yet trixx has it at 960 which is my max xfire gameing clocks synced .
> You just need ulps disabed or ticked anyway in trixx's settings but maybe the voltage controller's incompatible.



I'm thinking a BIOS mod/flash is the only way with this card unfortunately, i would have done it already but i have no experience flashing GFX and don't want to brick the card. Even when i first bought the card the voltage tweak never worked, even using Asus' Smart Doctor or W/E it's called. Guess i'll just be stuck with it as is 

From my most recent experiences with Asus, it seems to me that they LOVE to advertise features on their products or market their products with certain features when in fact they are non existant. Or non functioning. 

I will NEVER buy/reccomend another Asus product. :shadedshu


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 27, 2013)

TR bench Ultra settings 





i dont know if its much value


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 27, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> TR bench Ultra settings
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130427/TR.jpg
> 
> i dont know if its much value



is that with TressFX


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 27, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> is that with TressFX



nope i mean  yup ... i got confused ... (  )





oh wow ... i noticed i play in Ultimate settings right now >.< oopsies

Ultra settings doesnt have default TressFX but i enabled it for the bench (so more Custom settings than Ultra)


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 27, 2013)

both the 7870 and 7770 run Borderlands 2 great on the 13.5 beta's.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 18, 2013)

Go ahead and chalk me up for another Reference HD7970.
This one is a Visiontek as well, and will be flashed to XFX Black Edition as soon as I receive it.
This card is meant as the final piece of my dad's new PC, but he'll get it when I'm done benching with tri-fire, lol.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 19, 2013)

I edited the respective line in the table.


----------



## GamerGuy (Jun 19, 2013)

H,,,,,. I'd thought I'd updated my cards, seems there an addition to my HD69xx that has not been updated. I'd gotten an MSI HD6970 Lightning to add to my HD6990 for Tri-CFX loving....


----------



## Sempron Guy (Jun 19, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> HAPPY time (but not too much ok?)
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130410/quantum leap.jpghttp://img.techpowerup.org/130410/uni.jpg
> now now ... i need to upgrade the cpu part ahah i think its a bit a leash for that card ... but its fine for now
> ...



How's the temps with your card? I own a non black XFX HD7950 DD and the temps aren't as good as I expected


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 19, 2013)

GamerGuy said:


> H,,,,,. I'd thought I'd updated my cards, seems there an addition to my HD69xx that has not been updated. I'd gotten an MSI HD6970 Lightning to add to my HD6990 for Tri-CFX loving....
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v333/mikeysg/20130327_173948_zps48f21fed.jpg



Table has been adjusted.


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 19, 2013)

I thought the 8 series is the volcanic islands? At least not the rebrands?


----------



## GamerGuy (Jun 19, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Table has been adjusted.


Thanks so much, good sir!


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 19, 2013)

You can add some info in my field. The card is from Sapphire and overclocked to 960 MHz core, 1295 MHz memory.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 19, 2013)

^ Done.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 19, 2013)

Sempron Guy said:


> How's the temps with your card? I own a non black XFX HD7950 DD and the temps aren't as good as I expected



actually im running it @900/1400 i hit 74c max during a Kombustor burn in, while in game it rarely goes above 68c (it was higher before when i had my rig in a Thermaltake element S now i have a HAF-XB)


----------



## Sempron Guy (Jun 21, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> actually im running it @900/1400 i hit 74c max during a Kombustor burn in, while in game it rarely goes above 68c (it was higher before when i had my rig in a Thermaltake element S now i have a HAF-XB)



Is the fan on auto or have you set it manually? Currently running at 1000/1350 and my temps hits 75c ( Far Cry 3 ) w/ fan at 100%. I think the card is still capable of higher clocks but the temps and the fan noise is driving me crazy


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 21, 2013)

Sempron Guy said:


> Is the fan on auto or have you set it manually? Currently running at 1000/1350 and my temps hits 75c ( Far Cry 3 ) w/ fan at 100%. I think the card is still capable of higher clocks but the temps and the fan noise is driving me crazy



its on auto i give a try on FC3 and i report (or a crysis 3 maybe)

65c 67% fan speed at max during a gunfight session with many npc and vegetation (all setting to the max to stress test a little)


----------



## Ephremius (Jun 21, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> its on auto i give a try on FC3 and i report (or a crysis 3 maybe)
> 
> 65c 67% fan speed at max during a gunfight session with many npc and vegetation (all setting to the max to stress test a little)



XFX cards seem to run hotter imo.  See my system specs, I never break 54 celsius in black ops 2, and a more demanding game like far cry 3 it only gets to about 65 celsius, I have fan profile so it hits 100% fan speed tho, I wear headphones so I can't hear it anyway.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 21, 2013)

Ephremius said:


> XFX cards seem to run hotter imo.  See my system specs, I never break 54 celsius in black ops 2, and a more demanding game like far cry 3 it only gets to about 65 celsius, I have fan profile so it hits 100% fan speed tho, I wear headphones so I can't hear it anyway.



well mine is a XFX R7950DD 3gb non black ed but oc like a black ed and i get 

65c 65% fan on FC3 as you quoted it ... so it doesnt run hotter than yours 

but Sempron guy oc it 100mhz higher on core and 50mhz less on memory so i guess thats why he get above 70c

edit nevermind ... you run them at 1200mhz/1500mhz and get 65c too xD


----------



## Sempron Guy (Jun 22, 2013)

Ephremius said:


> XFX cards seem to run hotter imo.  See my system specs, I never break 54 celsius in black ops 2, and a more demanding game like far cry 3 it only gets to about 65 celsius, I have fan profile so it hits 100% fan speed tho, I wear headphones so I can't hear it anyway.



Seems to be the case for some XFX users but to be fair mine at stock performs fine both on temps and noise. Maybe just about the same as what you're getting with a less aggressive fan profile. It only goes crazy once I overclock it a bit.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 22, 2013)

I sold the 6950 that is in the list. I also bought two powercolor 7870 xt's.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 22, 2013)

YELLO!

im in with my spanking new and shiny Sapphire 7790 XD Bonaire







can someone tell me how its different from the 7770 and how close it is to the 7850?


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 22, 2013)

Lists have been adjusted accordingly.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 22, 2013)

i saw taht im the first 7790. and its all small letters.... de.das.dude


----------



## Nordic (Jun 22, 2013)

It is two 7870 xt's.


----------



## TommyT (Jun 22, 2013)

40c for a video card in 2d mode is normal? i got 7950 oc edition.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 22, 2013)

ok.. can someone help me which driver is the best ATM?
just downloaded AMD_Radeon_HD_7790_12.101.2.1-130416a.exe


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 22, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> ok.. can someone help me which driver is the best ATM?
> just downloaded AMD_Radeon_HD_7790_12.101.2.1-130416a.exe



no idea myself, im using 13.5 betas for both my 7770 and 7870.  But the 7790 is much newer so im not sure which drivers are appropo for it


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 22, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> ok.. can someone help me which driver is the best ATM?
> just downloaded AMD_Radeon_HD_7790_12.101.2.1-130416a.exe



Use the 13.4 Catalyst driver. Working flawlessly in my friend's brand new XFX HD 7790.


----------



## erocker (Jun 22, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> ok.. can someone help me which driver is the best ATM?
> just downloaded AMD_Radeon_HD_7790_12.101.2.1-130416a.exe



Use the driver for the card: http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/RadeonHD7790CatalystPerformanceDriver.aspx


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 22, 2013)

erocker said:


> Use the driver for the card: http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/RadeonHD7790CatalystPerformanceDriver.aspx



^^ give the man a cookie or sumthing


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 22, 2013)

erocker said:


> Use the driver for the card: http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/RadeonHD7790CatalystPerformanceDriver.aspx



i have that one whoo hoo
its the latest one too, thats why its showed up.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 20, 2013)

at last with my HAF-XB good airflow, i made a mistake at 1st the 200mm was intake so i reversed it and since he is above the gpu : i can get 1000core and 1500mem no artifact and 65-66c with 65% fan (not to loud ... i listen my music quite loud when i play soooo 65% or 100% doesnt bother xD)






stable 74c 75% fan




at 1075 core freeze happen at 1575 mem too 

oh well 1060/1550 is not bad


----------



## mudkip (Jul 27, 2013)

Just got a 5870 Vapor-X for 70 euro, major upgrade from my old HD4850. Unfortunately I can't raise Vcore so I'm stuck at 1.16v. Max overclock for core is 945Mhz and for memory 1280Mhz. My 24/7 settings are 940/1270.

3DMark Vantage GPU score (21404):






I'm happy with the card, it runs quiet and relatively cool because of the Vapor-X cooler, but bios/hardware wise the card isn't very good. You can't modify the bios' 3D voltages which limits your overclock.
It's a major upgrade from the 4850 though, and it runs most games well @ 1920x1200 high settings. Now it's overclocked it's performance is between the 6950 and 6970.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 27, 2013)

You have been added.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 27, 2013)

And a VT 7770 to my list  and another on the way soon.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 27, 2013)

Done


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 11, 2013)

i have a new one to add ... it will be shiped priority thuesday for 163chf all inclued (i can say brand news since it has been used only for a 1 day test.)









oops forgot to precise the model its a Club3D 7870 Royal Queen 2gb


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 12, 2013)

Added


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 14, 2013)

hello beauty





woops wtf is this ... no OpenCL??? 
she's according pretty well to the color scheme 









also pretty much silent out of the box


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 14, 2013)

Did you download drivers with openCL included in the driver package.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 14, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Did you download drivers with openCL included in the driver package.



yep yep i pretty much figured that (aka its what i do now  ) time to put to rest that 480  even if i can use my 7950  the 7870 does just fine and i dont feel to put it in the mITX build... i could re use the 480 in the linux rig but the 460 Hawk is more quiet naahhh whatever!





much better isnt it?

lets have a good laugh
Nvidia you said? 670 and above for ultra mode? the 480 where running it just fine (43ish fps) now lets work around that ... 




my only concern is : during the loading i hear a coil whine  but i was expecting that 




yes its in ultra mode ... 39-46fps (i wonder why my afterburner OSD doesnt show when i prnt scrn)




for the xXxth time since 1999 "bye Nvidia, hello AMD/ATI!" i cant say im a fanboy or one or the other brand inclined... for GPU at last 

now ... dear AMD ... pweety pweese DO THE SAME FOR RUBY AGAIN!!!!!! "TressFX" 


ahahah judging by the Coil whine i was right its one of those "crap cap" 7870 who need a underclock/undervolt to avoid the black screen phenomenon, reducing the core clock or the coreV reduce the whine intensity and stabilise the card.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 16, 2013)

ok i solved most of the "problems" firstly i put some HS over the ramchip (not on the power phase since the odd layout make it more complicated)




and sincei where at it i changed the TIM for my usual MX4 (on that pics we see power phase covered by the HS but i removed them)

most of the chip are fully covered except 2 who are shifted a bit to accomodate the gpu HS and 2 without HS due to the heatpipes covering them.
backside 




frontside





second: it needed to UV from 1231 to 1100mV to stabilize now it doesnt Black Screen at 1ghz and the ram can be OC (before just 5% ram OC resulted in artifacting then BS )


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 18, 2013)

hey bub would it be plausible to use akasa shinetsu thermal pads on the 2 exposed chips to give contact to the 2 heatpipes so you dont have a gap there. along with the partially exposed chips?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 18, 2013)

eidairaman1 said:


> hey bub would it be plausible to use akasa shinetsu thermal pads on the 2 exposed chips to give contact to the 2 heatpipes so you dont have a gap there. along with the partially exposed chips?



it goes without saying. 

i did think about that... but for the time being i leave it like that (end of month are ... difficult... specially the 30 last days(tm)  )


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 25, 2013)

Well I'd like to join I have a lovely couple holding hands in my PC (that's 2 HD7850' in crossfire)


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 25, 2013)

Added you


----------



## shovenose (Aug 25, 2013)

I have:
-Radeon HD 6570 2GB Sapphire in HTPC with passive cooler from a random old HD5450
-2x Radeon HD 7770 1GB VisionTek in CrossFire
-1x Radeon 7930 (7870XT) 2GB PowerColor


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 26, 2013)

oh I almost forgot I also have a pair of HD5770's with modded fans because the originals became noisy and I tried to re-lube them only to find out there wasn't any way of doing that

and I'll name n shame the makers of the fans and the cards because of there total lack of support 

Fans made by: Zunshan
cards made by: HIS






and the other one







both cards are still working fine and actually are cooler with the modded fans


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 26, 2013)

Entries have been added.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 27, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Entries have been added.



ummm to the wrong list  they're HD5770's not HD7750's although it would be nice


----------

